# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit dhe shqiptarët

## ALBA

*Te mos i mohojme as keqinterpretojme vlerat tona kombetare Shqipetare!*
_(Ribotim)_

KANUNI I LEKË DUKAGJINIT, VLERAT E TIJË DHE KEQPËRDORIMI I ATYRE VLERAVE SOT, NË SHQIPERI, NGA INDIVID TË VEÇANTË,
DHE NGA POLITIKA SHQIPËTARE, KEQPERDORIM I QELLIMSHEM!

Në periudhën më të vështirë për kombin dhe popullin Shqipëtarë, atëherë kur Shqipëria po pushtohej nga perandoria Osmane, ku po vihej në rrezik ekzistenca e kombit shqipëtare... Nën kujdesin e drejtpërdrejte të burrit të madh të kombit Shqipëtarë Lekë Dukagjinit, prijës i Dukagjinit, u mblodhën krerët më të shquar të burrërise dhe intelegjencës Shqipëtare të asajë kohe, ku bashkuan mendimet përfundimtare të tradites dhe zakoneve Shqipëtare në të gjitha fushat e jetesës, duke përpiluar atë dokument, ligj, per shtetin e kombin qe u quajt: ?KANUNI?. 

Lekë Dukagjini e mori atë inisiative në atë moment delikat për fatet e Kombit dhe të popullit shqipëtarë, në një kohë kur shumë vënde të ballkanit dhe më gjërë, nuk kishin, jo vetem një Kanun ligjor të ngjashëm, por as norma zakonore të njohura gjërsisht në të gjithë kombin e tyre, e aq më pak në arenën Ballkanike, apo deri në dyert e perandorisë Osmane e me gjere... 

Pra në atë periullë, kur ballkanit po i kërcnohej jo vetëm një barbari 500 vjeçare e sapo filluar, por po i kërcnohej edhe një asimilim dhe zhdukje totale e zakoneve, kulturave, traditave dhe e çdo gjëje të trashiguar gjatë shekujve nga ato vënde... Në atë pikë kulmore për historinë e Kombit Shqipëtare e shohim Prijësin e Dukagjinasve Lekë Dukagjinin, jo thjeshtë si një prijës i një krahine me tradita e zakone të hershme Pellazgjike-Ilire-Shqipëtare. 

Por, si një njeri që vihet në krye të atijë misioni historik, humanitar, njerzor shqipëtarë, për të shpëtuar jo vetem kulturën, traditat, zakonet e popullit shqipëtarë, por për ti vënë gjoksin dhe ligjin zakonor tradicional kombëtarë shqipëtarë, përballë, armikut pushtues e shkatrrimtarë. Dhe per ti thënë se ne jemi shtet, komb më vehte, me zakonet dhe traditat tona që nuk guxon askush të na i shklasë. Në të njëjtën kohe duke mos pranuar dhe mos njohur asnjë llojë ligji as pushtimi prej perandorisë Osmane. Ligje të një pushtuesi që tentonte të zhdukte zakonet, traditat, kulturën e Kombit Shqipëtarë, për të vendosur ato të vetat... 

Në atë periudhe delikate dhe mjaft të rrezikshme për popullin dhe kombin shqipëtare, Lekë Dukagjini me inisiativen e tije, bashkoj burrat më të mençur të trevave veriore shqipëtare. Bashkim në një kuvënd, në të cilin u shtruan në një diskutim të gjërë, traditat, zakonet, shekullore të popullit të thjeshtë, dhe nga ato mendime e vlersime u zgjodhën më të mirat dhe më të drejtat për ti bashkuar në një të vetëm e mbarë kombëtare, që do të quhej ?Kanuni?. 

Emri Kanun, sic e ka spjeguar dhe At Gjergj Fishta, do të thote: ?Prerje e drejte?, pra vëndosje drejte për çdo njeri, si për atë që është i pasur apo i varfer, si për atë që është i njohur dhe i rrespektuar, ashtu edhe për atë që është njeri i thjeshtë dhe pa ndonjë prezencë në shoqëri. Pra Kanuni do ti gjykonte njësoj fajtorët dhe do tu jepte njësoj pafajsinë të drejtëve, të pafajshëmve... Pas atyre kuvendeve të gjata, të kryepleqve të malsinave, Dukagjinit, e krahinave të tjera, Lekë Dukagjini pas mbledhjes se mëndimeve të të gjithe kryepleqësisë Shqipëtare anë e mbanë. 

Duke i bashkuar dhe seleksionuar në një të vetëm, nxorri të perfunduar ?Kanunin?, ku vete kryepleqesia Shqipetare e asaje kohe i dha titullin: ?Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit?. Për vetë meritën që pati ai burrë i madh i kombit në organizimin dhe bashkimin e perpunimin e atyre ligjeve e zakoneve shqipetare... Kanuni mori udhen e pa kthyeshme të historisë Shqipëtare. Ai ishte ?Kushtetuta? e parë kombëtare, ku i thotë botës dhe njerzimit, se populli Shqipëtarë është i kompletuar me ligjet e veta, bazuar në zakonet tradicionale shekullore Shqipëtare si dhe në themel të vet ka dhjetë urdhënimet e tënzot sipas biblës së shënjtë... Kanuni ishte për atë kohë një deklarim botrisht; se Kombi Shqipëtare është komb katolik, që i falet dhe i lutet Zotit, që njeh biblën e shënjtë dhe njeh ?Benë? sipas biblës e zakonit shqipëtare. Pra është një vënd Europian, që po deklarohej kundër nderhyrjeve ushtarake osmane në Shqipëri, në ballkan e më gjërë... 

Që prej atijë momenti të daljes së Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, pushtimi osman nuk do të ballafaqohej vetëm me qëndresën e armatosur të popullit Shqipëtarë, por dhe me fuqinë morale që u dha mbarë shqipëtarve vetë Kanuni me kodet e veta. Pra u dha atë mbështetje shpirtërore, unitet bashkimi e vllazërimi, pastërti e besë ndërmjet njëri tjetrit, shuarje të grindjeve e ngatrresave midis vllezërve Shqipëtare. U dha pra, një përsosmëri në motivimin e vetë jetës në të gjitha pikpamjet, u shtoj kujdesin dhe ndjeshmërinë ndaj të kqijave e padrejtsive...



Ne Kanun nuk thuhet se vriten femite as grate per gjak!
Nuk thuhet se izolohen grate as femijet per gjak!
Nuk thuhet se njeriu duhet ta vrase njeriun per fjale goje, per te shame e as per te rame!
Nuk thuhet qe kur ndodh nje vrasje duhet me ba vrasje tjeter...
Por thuhet askush nuk ka te drejte me ja marr jeten tjetrit, pervec ai Zot qe ja ka fal jeten njeriut!
Ai qe ja derdh gjakun dikujt duke ja marrun jeten i ka borxh jeten e vet, gjykimit te pleqve, te fisit, te shoqnise, te njerzise...(keto fjale i ke dhe ne bibel e Kuran).
Vrasja e njeriut te qet ne gjak!
Gjaku falet prej fisnikve, prej njerzve me njerzi!
Trimi din me fal!
Por falja ndodh vetem atehere kur vrasesi me nje pervujtesi pendimi te thelle para botes, njerzise, shoqnise dhe fisit te viktimes, para pleqve qe e pleqnojne ate vrasje, din me u perul me rrespekt pendimi dhe kerkon falje burrnisht!
Atehere falet gjaku!
 Ligji Amerikan e vret njeriun, kur ja merr jeten tjetrit...
Pra vete Klintoni ka deklaruar se Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit ka nje themel te ngjashem me kushtetuten Amerikane ne lidhje me mbrojtjen e jetes se njeriut, me rrespektimin e trinomit "Per Zot, e Fe e Atdhe"!
Kanuni kurre nuk e ka demtuar as Veriun as Jugun, por i ka shpetuar nga asimilimi nen perandorine e Osmanve, i ka shpetuar Shqiptaret per mos humbjen e gjuhes dhe te zakoneve Shqiptare...
Eshte interesante se te gjithe sulmuesit dhe pushtuesit e Kombit Shqiptare, gjene e pare qe kane tentuar te na zhdukin, ka qene Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit sidomos pas shekullit 15-te, e perpara ka qene perpjekja per te na zhdukur zakonet tona, traditat kombetare shqiptare...ashtu beri dhe komunizmi, sa nuk i la Shqiptaret as te veshin rrobat kombetare as ne dasma e as kur i percillnim per ne varre...
Ne se  deshiron te jesh njeri me moral njerzor e burreri e fisnikri shqiptare, Rrespekto lirine dhe te drejten e tjetrit ashtu sic do te deshiroje te ta rrespektojne te tjeret ty!
Ajo eshte baza e themeli biblik i Kanunit.
Kanuni eshte Bibla Shqiptare, vepra me e shenjte e kombit Shqiptar!

Ne se do rrespektohej Kanuni, nuk do te rrembehej asnje vajze as grua ne Shqiperi e te dergohej per prostitucion!
Nuk do te izoloheshin as gra as femije per gjaqe e as ngatrresa!
Ato qe i quajne gjaqe, nuk jane te tilla, pasi nuk quhet vrasje per gjak pse e vret njeriun kot ne rruge me i vjell portafolin, apo me i plackit makinen, apo me i rrembye femijen!
Ai qe ben ato krime kur i vjedh femijen tjetrit ose e vret familiarisht per ti rrembyer vajzen, si duhet te quhet ajo ngjarje .... ? Dhe ai ka borxh ..
Patjeter i ka borxh familjes se viktimave dhe ligji duhet me vepru urgjent deri me e denue me vdekje ate barbar!
Por kur ligji hesht se eshte ligj komunist anti-shqiptare qe i interesojne vrasjet e mafjozitetet midis shqiptarve... Atehere duhet qe atij lloj krimineli me ja vesh kokes familjaret e viktimave...sic ishte rasti ne Lushnje para dy tre vitesh kur nje kriminel vret dy prindrit e vajzes dhe e plagos vajzen,,, pse deshi ta rrembeje per ta derguar si prostitute...
Kanuni eshte rregulli qe kerkohet, ligji qe duhet te zbatohet, kur ligjet nuk veprojne, apo jane bere qellimishte te buta per te toleruar kriminelet...atehere hyn Kanuni automatikisht ku mbron individin, familjen, shoqerine e kombin...
Kanuni ka qene dhe eshte shpetimtari i kombit shqiptar ne periudhat e pushtimeve te huaja...
Sa here te ngrihet Kanuni, duhet ta kemi te qarte qe nuk ka shtet, nuk ka qeveri, nuk ka ligje dhe zbatuesa te ligjeve, por ka mafjoze qe abuzojne me Kanunin, duke i cilsuar vrasjet qe ben mafja si Kanunore...Ashtu sic e cilsoj nanosi vrasjen e Azem Hajdarit, si Kanunore...ndersa vrasjen e realizoj mafja e Nanosit dhe e Metosit, per inresa politike, ku me vone mafjozisht i ekzekutoj dhe shoket e vet te organizimit te asaje vrasje...!
Vlerat e Kanunit jane diskutuar e vendosur nga njerzit me te mencur te historise tone kombetare Shqiptare...para te cilve perandorite qe thyen qafen apo diktatura qe po perpelitet neper vilat e restorantet e nanosve...jani nje hic para atyre vlerave njerzore qe permban ne vetvete Kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit!

_Shkruar nga Llemadeo Dukagjini
2003._

...respekte per kanunin Alba.

----------


## lis

Alba te falenderoj shume per disa shpjegime ne detaje te Kanunit te Leke Dukagjinit.
Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit me ato qe kam lexuar ka qene nje rregullator i jetes se brendshme te shqipetare jo vetem ne veri te Shqiperise por edhe ne jug te saj.

Keqperdorimi i Kanunit ka ardhur si pasoje e mosnjohjes se ligjeve dhe sot shfrytezohet ne maksimum nga qeveritaret e sotshem duke filluar me Fatos Nanon e duke mbaruar me Alfred Moisiun, presidentin me ilegjitim te shqipetareve.
Neqoftese Fatos Nano vjedh e poshteron ne kulm popullin shqipetar, hiqet si Skenderbeu, ben aleanca te turpshme ne dem te kombit, duke shfrytezuar postin si dhe urrejtjen ndaj shqipetareve dhe ne vecanti kunder opozites dhe liderit Sali Berisha, Alfred Moisiu si president i shqipetareve, ndermer iniciativa te rrezikshme qe bien ne kundershtim me kushtetuten shqipetare duke e krahasuar veten e tij me Anton Ceten qe beri te falen me mijera gjaqe ne Kosove.

Ketu kemi arritur ne kulmin e injorances qe dominon qeveritaret tane, presidentin tone qe e trash zerin sikur te ishte shoku Enver dhe ky nuk nje detalj i vogel per te mos u vene re.

Per te mbajtur pushtetin, zoti apo shoku Nano, ka shthurur ne teresi te gjithe Shqiperine, e ka futur ne nje varferi dhe skamje te padurueshme dhe cfare eshte me skandalozja, eshte vete kryetari i qeverise apo perfaqesuesi i qeverise greke qe ben thirrje, etikon shqipetaret e tij si maloke, cecene, shpellare, bajraktare jo vetem Sali Berishen si perfaqesuesin e shumices derrmuese te Shqiperise dhe te diaspores por nepermjet pushtetit te tij ai u ka hequr te drejten legjitime shqipetareve te mbrohen nga ligjet kushtetuese.

Kjo eshte nje paturpesi tjeter ne vazhden e antishqipetarizmit te hapur te qeveritareve tane.

"Zoti thone vonon por kurre nuk harron."

----------


## mbreta

me pelqeu shume kjo teme ALBA 
te lumte per fjalet e fuqishme qe ke shkruajtur 
une jetoj ne nje familje me tradita dhe zakone te kanunit , babai im e respekton kanunin dhe eshte pleqnar qe ndan drejtesi ne raste nga me te ndryshmet, keshtu qe kam pase rastin te degjoj fjale te forta te burrave pleq dhe ne disa raste qe asht fale gjaku kam marre pjese edhe une. 
eshte madheshti te jesh i madherishem 
kanuni eshte i madherishem dhe ata qe e zbatojn drejt jane te madherishem

----------


## krokodili_73

A ju krypsha trute juve bashke me kanunin. Ti madame thuj babes te respektoje ligjin e jo kanunin, ndryshe do ngeleni skllavet e erresires.
Kanun ka vec shqiperia, sicilia e korsika, e per kete gje tregohen me gisht, ashtu si dhe reptilet qe kan ngele gjalle nga koha e dinosaurve.
Qashtu bre

----------


## ALBA

...kush po flet per reptila..krokodili

----------


## krokodili_73

here we go agaian. Po kta m.... kanuni e gjeten me zbatu leken edhe nTiran. Si mjafton qe po vdesin per buken e gojes e se jetojn si somalezet me plasmas ke ish fabrika, po na bojn edhe prita alla tropojance me morr hak e me rruejt nerin, kafsheri, prapambetje, injorantizem, primmitivizem, me pak fjale kafsh gjitare me korteks te pashvilluar te tipit kanun.
Ja dhe artikulli

Sherri ne ne Shkoze, vdes nje nga dy te plagosurit
Familja: Na prene ne bese

"Krim per hakmarrje". Keshtu e ka quajtur policia ngjarjen e dy neteve me pare, ku mbeti i vrare Ervin Duka 21 vjec dhe u plagos daja i tij, Lulezim Aga. Nderkaq policia e komisariatit nr.1, ka i dentifikuar autoret e krimit te cilet sipas saj, i shin larguar me nje mjet "Audi" me targat TR 2491 B, i cili eshte gjetur nga policia i braktisur prej te dyshuarve. Disa ore pas ngjrjes ka vdekur ne spitalin Ushtarak ne Tirane, Ervin Duka, i cili sipas mjekeve kishte marre nje plage te rende ne bark. Nderkaq te afermit e viktimes Duka, janae shprehur dje se u prene ne bese, nga familja Prebibaj. Nje pjestar te kesaj familjeje qe banon ne ambientet e i sh Uzines se Vjeter ne Shkoze, Ervin Duka kishte tentuarf ta vriste me thike pas nje grindjeje ne autobus. Madje per kete krim, ai kishte kryer nje denim te dhene nga Gjykata e Tiranes. Policia pas hetimit te ngjarjes tha se autoret e dyshuar te krimit i shin Nikolin Prebibaj, 22 vjec, Ndue Prebibaj, 21 vjec dhe Anton Prebibaj, 18 vjec, lindur ne Tropoje dhe banues qe te tre ne Shkoze te Tiranes. Shkoze, ne fund te lagjes "Ali Demi" prane nje servisi ne Tirane, pasi u qelluan me arme zjarri nga tre persona te armatosur.

Pra Ndue mme rrue e me nikolinue si mjafton ligji qe e ka denuar ate tjetrin per tentative plagosje, po na nxorren kanunin ka sunuku, 'sic e nxorri alba me larte' e hapen ke faqja 50 e lexun fjalin e nenvizueme ka baca me laps e i doli se ligji se kishte zbatue kanunin e bum atentat.
Si tha plaka te filmi njeriu me top- 'Pika qe su bie me tepsi e tosum bac', kshu dhe puna e kahanunit tuj.

----------


## dodoni

Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit ka vlera shumë të mëdha e të rëndësishme për kombin sepse tregon dhe dëshmon se kur shumica e kombeve tjera nuk kanë qenë as të krijuara ne kemi pas kushtetutën tonë. 

Kanuni ka vetëm vlera historike tani për shqiptarët sepse tani kemi ligje më të mira e më moderne që rregullojnë jetën tonë shoqërore e të cilave duhet tu përmbahemi e jo kanunit më. Kanuni ka qenë shumë i mirë por për kohërat e para 500 viteve kur edhe është bërë, kurse tani ka vlera vetëm historike dhe nuk mund të zbatohet në praktikë sepse siç e thashë edhe njëherë kemi ligje më të mira tani.

----------


## FLEUR

Me vjen keq qe vazhdoni ende te diskutoni per Kanunin, ne shekullin e 21-te.Eshte ky kanun qe po shkaterron perdite shqiptaret.Leka e shkrujti shekuj me pare dhe qe atehere gjerat kane ndryshuar, nuk jetojme me ne principata, por ne nje republike dhe eshte me mire te diskutoni per ligjshmerine ne shqiperi dhe si te forcojme ligjet ne Shqiperi.Keshtu diskutohet nqs aspironi te hyjme ne BE.Me vjen keq qe shume prej jush qe diskutoni jetoni ne vende te zhvilluara dhe i shikoni sa mire eshte nje shtet me ligje te forta, jo me nostalgji nga mesjeta.Turp te analizoni  vlerat e sotme te kanunit.Ai i perket historise se shqiperise dhe kaq.Tashme ka vdekur.

----------


## Brari

Askush nga adhuruesit e Kanunit..nuk e sugjeron kanunin si ligj ne perdorimin e sotshem.

Injorantet spekulante grijne sallat si gjoja te perparuar e gjoja anti-mesjetare e cfryjne budallalleqet e injorances se tyre kunder Kanunit.

Kanuni i Maleve eshte nje mrekulli e mencurise Popullore e adhurohet nga intelektualet me te shquar te Kombit tone e te Europes e studioet me interes nga ata qe kane mend ne koke e jo lakra te enverit e dritero agollit..e dokrra te nano hajdutit..

Kanuni eshte nje Kushtetute 700 here me demokratike se kushtetutat e Enverit e Stalinit qe ju sorrollopi PS-ist i  keni zbatuar barbarisht e gjakatarisht mbi popullin shqiptar.
Morali i Kanunit  i formuluar 500 vite me pare eshte Diell e humanizem i larte  ndersa ai i Kongreseve te PS-se eshte m-ut i zi nga qenefet e PPSh-se..

Ata qe kane zbatuar kanunin ne Malet tona kane qene pleq te mencur e te shquar per urtesi e atdhetari..e ju spurdhjake nga Levani a Patosi  pa taban e pa kombesi.. shkoni merruni me Zan Caushet tuaj e lereni Kanunin  se nuk eshte per sorrollopin tuaj  mocalor..

Kanuni i Maleve eshte nje nga kryeveprat e Kultures kombetare dhe e historise se shkences se jurisprudences qe na e la te shkruar e te shpjeguar Rilindasi i Madh At Shtjefen Gjecovi  ..miku i Konicese i Fishtes..

Cme dilni ju bij kapterrash nga terbaci a nga lapraka e krruheni me gjera qe as qe do i kuptoni ndonje here..
Ju a kemi pare plenumet gjysherve tuaj si dridheshit nga frika kur hanit njeri jatrin..
Ju pame dhe ne Vlore kur pinit gjak..ju krokodilat 42 e 87 e 97 te Zabit Rucit..

Sa para e sa dinakeri harxhuat ju per te blere nje gangster si Jaho Salihi..qe te vrase Azem Hajdarin..e ta mbuloni kte krim tuajin per hakmarrje politike  si "cfaqje kanuni".. sic e justifikon banda PS-iste ZP-iste Krimin e saje mbi kreshnikun Azem Hajdarin..

Alb vazhdo ti diskutimin tend te mrekullueshem..ashtu bukur sic e ke nisur..

----------


## manoklla

Akoma me kanunin ju? Ca kanun leshi mo vlla, shteti funksionon ne baze te KUSHTETUTES. Kush mbron kanunin, nerin dhe brockulla te tilla ka ngel akoma te ura me gura. Kanuni kishte nje fare vlere kur shoqeria ekzistonte  e bazuar mbi jetesen ne fise ose komunitete, por me krijimin e institucionit te shtetit kanuni merr fund. Taksat i paguhen shtetit dhe jo qehajait te katunit.

Fundja pranej sna prano Evropa ne se rrim akoma tu u morr me kanunin. Le ta mbajn anej ka tropoja, malsija ene shpella dragobis kte kanunin qe dashkan kaq shume, ne te tjeret dum Ligjin o vlla.

----------


## ALBA

Ne qofte se sot krenohemi se kemi qene nje  popull vertet fisnik , nje merite kryesore te kesaj fisnikerie i takon ligjeve te kanunit , qe shpetoi kombin Shqiptar nga asimilimi kulturor, gjuhesor apo te traditave dhe vlerave te vecanta sic jane :   Nderi, besa, bujaria, trimeria e shume te tjera qe pasqyrojne fisnikrine tradicionale Shqipetare.

Nuk po them se sot eshte e nevojshme te zbatohet kanuni , por ama disa e shtremojne ligjet e tij . Vrasin ne emer te kanunit , ku kanuni nuk perfshin te tilla vrasje banale qe kryen sot ne Shqiperi .


Alba

----------


## inspektori

ky kanun vertet mund te kete vlera,por jo per kohen qe jetojme.te mos harrojme se eshte zbatuar 600 vjet para,kur njerezit kane qene analfabete.
koha ndryshon dhe ai kanun thjesht duhet te lexohet si nje pjese histori por jo,te zbatohet me.per kete duhet nje dore e forte nga ana e shtetit.
gjith te mirat nga inspektori.....

----------


## FLEUR

Alba une nuk do isha kunder nese kjo teme do publikohej ne forumin e historise se shqiperise, per ta diskutuar kanunin si pjese e historise se kombit tone.

Ndersa per Brarin do thosha(mgjth nuk ja vlen te replikosh)Ne ka komunist dhe nga ata me zemer , qe e adhurojne kohen e Enverit je ti Brari.Kjo duket nga vreri qe shpreh ti ne cdo diskutim, pak rendesi ka per ty nese tema ka lidhje apo jo me komunizmin.Te ket qene Lek Dukagjini komunist???Te gjitha diskutimet e tua kane nje stil dhe kot nuk thone"shkon gjuha ku dhemb dhembi"Terbacin e ku ta di une se c'thu ti , duhet ti njohesh mire prandaj i permend.E di si jane diskutimet e tua si kryetari i frontit te lagjes .Ti me kujton nje personazh tek filmi "Vdekja e kalit", i cili nga komunist i flakte  u kthye ne anti(per te perfituar se ne zemer e adhuronte)ndersa personazhi qe kaloi jeten ne burg tregoi tolerance dhe shkoi ne fatin e tij, pa buje , pa mllef.
Meqe merr pjese aktive ne kete forum, hiqe vrerin dhe fol mendimin tend pa etiketuar te tjeret.Forumi eshte nje vend ku secili shpreh opinionin e tij pa ofeza, por ju komunistet nuk e njihni respektimin e lirise se fjales.
"Qente le te lehin karvani shkon perpara"

----------


## krokodili_73

Postuar me pare nga dodoni:
'Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit ka vlera shumë të mëdha e të rëndësishme për kombin sepse tregon dhe dëshmon se kur shumica e kombeve tjera nuk kanë qenë as të krijuara ne kemi pas kushtetutën tonë.'

Dodon ca thu pash nerin. Te paret ne evrope kane qene greket qe ndertun qytet shtet, me pas romaket, ect, ne smahemi se kemi bo nai here shtet, beme ca principata qe se paten jeten e gjate per arsye se na mposhten fqinjet, other then that, fise primitive qe jetoni me plackitje kemi qene, ca shtet kemi pas qene atehere ne.
Sa per kanunin, ai eshte e keqja numer nje qe pengon organizimin ne njesi shteterore te civilizuar e te perparua veriun e shqiperise. Kanuni eshte baraz me drogen per nga niveli i shkaterrimin e fut ne strukturen ligjor dhe marrdheniet qe rregullojne njerzit me njeri tjetrin, dhe ne pergjithesi eshte indikues i nivelit te primitivizmit te nje kombi.
Ne historine e shqiperise, vetem nje burr ja tregoi vendin kanunit, ju pelqen apo jo cave ktu lart, e ai ishte Dulla, pa u futur ne metodat qe u perdoren pasi nuk jam dakort me to.
Tani cfare qendrimi duhet te mbajme ne, absolutisht kunder tij, ta denoncojme e percojme ate ashtu sic percmohet koncepti 'Bro' per zezaket, e jo te merremi me diskutime te tipit qe 'ligjet i ka tamam por njerzit sja zbatojne', pasi po te kesh pak men, e kupton qe ketu eshte dhe handikapi i tij, ok

Tani sa per brarin, ti je bere qesharaku i ketij forumi. Diskutimet e tuja me kujtojen muhabetet e tit budallait nese ke pas rast me e njof. Shume here me kap ideja se ti duhesh derguar ne 'Lunatic Asylum' per te recover ose mbyllur perfundimisht si i cmendur nga diktatura. So nuk kam ndermend te bej replike serioze me ty duke te lene te lehesh ashtu si qenet e terbuar i lehin henes pa ndonje arsye, thjesht se u vjen te lehin.
ok
Mirupafshim me kaq sot.
Kroksi

----------


## shkodra13

> Sa per kanunin, ai eshte e keqja numer nje qe pengon organizimin ne njesi shteterore te civilizuar e te perparua veriun e shqiperise.


Po, po pallavra... jane malesoret qi s'e njofin shtetin...posi

Me thuej ti kush e shkaterroi shtetin shqiptar?! Kur mori shteti goditje ma te forte se ne '97 ? Ne Vlonen e '97 ndjekesit e kanunit pine gjakun e sherbyesve te shtetit e shkaterruen gjithcka qi kujtonte fjalen shtet apo jo? 

E ma perpara, mbas L II B, kush nuk e njifte se cka asht shteti e demokracija? Kush pushkatoi gjithe ato qi ne Shqipni me nji mije mundime nji shtet ndertuen? Kush pushkatoi gjithe ato qi ne votime shkuen si opozite? Kush vuni Shqipnin nen thundren e nji bande? Ato qi njifshin cka asht shteti pushkatonin pa gjyq? Ato qi njifnin cka asht shteti burgosnin e internonin familje e i zaptonin shpijat? Kush ka derdhe ma shume gjak shqiptarit e vllaun e vet e ka masakrue? Kush? Ato qi ne tradite kishin kanunin apo ato qi cka asht ligji, demokracija dhe e drejta s'dijshin kurrgja?

Po sot, ato qi njofin cka asht shteti e kane kthye Shqipnin ne ciflig? Ato qi njofin cka asht shteti kane monopolet? Ato qi njofin cka asht shteti bajne qi vetem shtet mos me kene?

Ato qi ndiqshin vullnetarisht ligjin dje (zbatimi i kanunit nuk bahej me polici e ushtri) jane shume ma te ndergjegjshem ndaj ligjit e shtetit se kushdo tjeter. Per bastardhet ligji dhe e drejta nuk vlente as dje e as sot.

Tema asht justifikimi i se keqes sot tue perdor kanunin per shfajsim. Askush s'po kerkon qi shqiptaret sot me ndjek kanunin, por me pase nji shtet me ligje qi zbatohen prej te gjitheve. E keqja ka ekzistue e ekziston e njeriu ka nevoje me e justifikue e krimineli gjithmone mundohet me mbulue diellin me shoshe. Dje u justifikote me marksizmin, "vullnetin e popullit", luften e "kllasave". Sot krimi mundohet me u justifikue edhe me kanunin, packa se hakmarrja me vrasje asht e perfshime ne gjithe Shqipnine edhe ne zona qi kanunin s'e kane njofte ndonjihere.

Ndersa per Brarin, personalisht, shkrimet e tija jane nji nder arsyet pse ne kete forum futem me lexue.

----------


## Seminarist

Ne tema te tilla verehet gjithnje shpirti dikotomik i ekstremeve, sidomos kur ato diskutohen nepermjet preferencash politike, fetare apo rajonale.

Natyrisht qe Kanuni, sikurse eshte ekzagjeruar ne anet negative te tij, per shume arsye, si politike qofte edhe te padijes, po ashtu nga ana tjeter i eshte thurrur shume lavde, po per te njejtat arsye. 

Qe Kanuni te kete ane negative, nuk ka pse te habitet njeri, pasi vete konteksti i aplikimit te tij brenda nje rajoni te caktuar ne nje kohe e kushte te caktuara i ben efektet e tij relative ne varesi te situates, kohes edhe zhvillimit.

Keshtu qe Kanuni eshte normale te shihet negativisht nga shoqeri moderne urbanistike, te organizuara rreth nje shteti te rregullt me gjithe strukturat e tij, aq me teper ne nje shtet socialist-komunist, ku ideja e autoriteteve lokale, perkrah atij qendror eshte i pamendueshem...e per kete nuk ka perse te habitet kush.
Faktikisht, Kanuni edhe pse pozitiv ne arsyet e ekzistences se vet, me duket se edhe keshtu reflekton me teper nje shoqeri te ngurte, te pazhvilluar, supersticioze, gjeresisht jo qytetare (edhe pse e krishtere ne pamje te jashteme..!!!!!!), mbijetesa e se ciles varet nga veprime apo reagime banale te atyre qe e kane vene veten nen ate Kanun; ku nuk ka vend falja, ose te pakten nuk ka prioritet; ku turpi e jo dashuria, humanizmi apo logjika, eshte mbartesi kryesor i cilesise jetesore.

Ndoshta Kanuni ka qene nje nga dukurite jo te pakta te mesjetes se vonet ku katolicizmit iu desh te gjente balancen midis asaj qe eshte etikisht anti-kristiane e pagane me etiken e vet krishterimit - e ky aspekt me duket mua se ka shume ane negative te mpleksura, gje qe ka cuar ne shume paragjykime.


Te lihet nganjehere pershtypja se kleri katolik u mjaftua me vete faktin qe zbatuesit e Kanunit edhe pse ne shume motive ishin kryekeput anti-kristiane serish ata figuronin si anetare te asaj Kishe, nderkohe qe kur erdhi puna se kanosej numri i ketyre besimtareve ata nuk toleruan asnje.


sidoqofte, nje postimi te tille une nuk ia gjej dot logjiken:




> Ne qofte se sot krenohemi se kemi qene nje popull vertet fisnik , nje merite kryesore te kesaj fisnikerie i takon ligjeve te kanunit , qe shpetoi kombin Shqiptar nga asimilimi kulturor, gjuhesor apo te traditave dhe vlerave te vecanta sic jane : Nderi, besa, bujaria, trimeria e shume te tjera qe pasqyrojne fisnikrine tradicionale Shqipetare.


 - 1. Ceshtja eshte se Kanuni, mesa di une, nuk ka asnje vlere gjuhesore, aq me teper te rruajtes se asimilimit gjuhesor, nga vete fakti qe ai ka qene i percjellur gojarisht, nderkohe qe i pari qe e ka permbledhur ka qene pater Shtjefni ne shek.20.....


 - 2. Kanuni nuk lindi si nevoje e Shpetimit te ndonje Kombi, por ishte menyre jetese nder zona te izoluara ku pushteti nuk kish zbatim. Vete fakti qe zonat ku lindi ishin teper te izoluara, nuk ka se si te kete arsye frike asimilimi, per me teper Kanuni eshte teper rajonal.


 - 3. Trimeria, burrnia, besa, bujaria etj nuk u shpiken per here te pare ne Kanunin e L. Dukagjinit, perkundrazi keto jane atribute rajonale mesdhetare, e patjeter e me gjere, shume me para Kanunit - keshtu qe as ketu nuk ka pune ndonje asimilim, nderkohe qe po, mund te thuhet se Kanuni ne fakt ndihmoi per te institucionalizuar ne ate rajon vlera qe bota e qyteteruar i kish njohur prej kohesh.

----------


## Hyllien

*Some Sources on the Unwritten Law in Albania. 

Nga Qazitn Kastrati
Marre nga revista: 
Man e publikuar prej Royal Anthropological Institute of Great Britain and Ireland. 
VITI i botimit te artikullit : 1950* 


J34 A book by the late Margaret Hasluck, The Unwritten Law in Albania, the first four chapters written by herself and the remainder -written from her notes by her literary executor Mrs. J. E. Alderson, was published in 1954 by Cambridge University Press (and is reviewed by Mr. W. C. Brice in MAN, 1955, 123). It will be of value to anthropologists to know something more of the background to this study than Mrs. Alderson is able to give in her preface or Professor J. H. Hutton in his introduction; also more about some previous sources.

	Of previous workers the foremost in importance was the Franciscan Father Shtjefen A. Gjeçov (1874-1929), the Italian version of whose work is mentioned in the introduction and used for checking Mrs. Hasluck's translations of excerpts from the original. Father Gjecov -was an Albanian from the north, -well educated, and outstanding for his careful research work into the traditions and mode of life of the northern tribesmen, most of them Catholics. This work was his absorbing interest; and he carried it out at a time when Albanian traditions had not yet been much weakened or modified under the impact of modern civilization. Just as the application of the traditional 'Law of Lek' varied somewhat from one to another of the relatively isolated mountain communities, so no doubt in the same community the centuries brought some changes in its interpretation and application, since both of these depended considerably on the memory and wisdom of the local chieftains and elders. One can, however, rely on Father Gjecov's ability to obtain, sift out and present the best and most trustworthy version of the law as remembered, interpreted and applied in a given community at the time when he himself studied it.

	During the 20 years or so in which he was -writing his account of the traditional law, and indeed for years before that, Father Gjeçov travelled extensively in the various tribal regions of the north, collecting and comparing traditions and customs. He was a man to whom the tribesmen gave information readily and to the best of their knowledge: he was one of them and saw their code and -way of life through native eyes. As Miss Durham found (J. R. Anthrop. Inst., Vol. XL (1910), pp. 455 f), 'the mountaineer is guided for the most part by mysterious superstitions and beliefs hidden in the recesses of his soul, and he cares no jot for priest or hodja when their teaching runs counter to his own Albanian ideas as to the fitness of things.' Although as priest Father Gje9ov would try to mitigate the harshness of some aspects of their code through charity and forgiveness, he was out to learn and to record rather than to condemn. In gathering his material he had, furthermore, the co-operation of the local priesthood, who knew their districts well and looked up to him as an enlightened patriot and a man of wide knowledge.

	Years before his researches were published in book form they were appearing in one of the best known of the Albanian reviews, Hylli i Drites, published (monthly as a rule) by the Franciscans in Shkoder (Scutari). His fellow Franciscans took a special pride in this piece of research work and his contributions would be very thoroughly discussed before publication, as in the case of most writings in Hylli i Drites. (I speak from personal knowledge: I myself, a Moslem Gheg, was once fortunate enough to be present as listener at a discussion of the contents of an issue of this Franciscan review before it was brought out.) When Father Gjeçov's contributions appeared in print there was again an opportunity for those who were in a position to do so to give any further information they might possess; and the readers of Hylli i Drites were by no means confined to Catholics.
When this work -was published in book form after his death, an introduction of 36 pages was contributed by three distinguished compatriots, two of them Gheg Franciscans like himself, the third a Moslem Tosk from the south. They were: the national poet Father Gjergj Fishta, O.F.M., whose intimate knowledge of the life of the northern mountaineers is shown in his great epic Lahuta e Maids (The Lute of the Mountains); Father Pashko Bardhi, O.F.M., editor of Hylli i Drites; and Faik Konica, the most distinguished of our prose writers and scholars, and editor both of the review Albania and of Dielli, organ of the Albanian community in America. Father Gjeçov was assassinated by Yugoslavs in Prizrend, Yugoslavia, on 13 October, 1929. His work Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit was published by the Franciscan Press in Scutari in 1933. It is in large format (I2-J-X9-J- inches) and contains 129 pages of text in addition to the 36-page introduction, seven pages of index and a four-page glossary of rare words and phrases.

	The Italian translation of Father Gjeçov's work which Professor Hutton refers to in his introduction to Mrs. Hasluck's book was made by P. Paolo Dodaj, an Albanian priest. It was published in Rome by the Reale Accademia d'ltalia in 1941, during the Fascist occupation of Albania, and was the second important work to be produced by the Centre Studi per 1'Albania. It is entitled Codice di Lek Dukagjini ossia Diritto Consuetudinario delle Montagne d'Albania. Though Pater Giuseppe Valentini, S.J., an Italian who himself translated parts of Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit for incorporation in his books on Albania, says on p. 208 of his important -work La Famiglia nel Diritto Tradizionale Albanese (Vatican City, 1954) that Pater Dodaj's translation was 'somewhat free,' the fact that P. Dodaj -was a Gheg from the north, and the statement on the title page that the translation was made 'A cura di P. Giorgio Fishta e Giuseppe Schiro,' gives confidence in the correctness of the meaning. Father Gjergj Fishta was, as stated, a Gheg writer; Giuseppe Schiro is a member of a literary family of Albanian stock settled in Italy.

	The second important source is Miss Edith Durham (1863-1944) whose contributions to a knowledge of the unwritten law in Albania are, as Professor Hutton rightly says, 'admirable indeed.' The references he gives are High Albania (1909), Some Tribal Origins, Laws and Customs of the Balkans (1928), and 'two other works more nearly concerned with politics.' In Some Tribal Origins, Laws and Customs of the Balkans Miss Durham presents her observations regarding Albania in a wider Balkan setting and inevitably leaves out some colourful and detailed accounts of the incidents which she witnessed, the conversations in which she took part and the circumstances in which her observations were made. Such details contribute to an understanding of Albanian traditions and ways of thought. They are to be found scattered through a number of her other writings, not only in her books The Burden of the Balkans (1905), The Struggle for Scutari (1914), Twenty Years of Balkan Tangle (1920) and The Sarajevo Crime (1925) but also in papers that she contributed to the Journal of the Royal Anthropological Institute and to MAN, and in the numerous articles that she published in various reviews. Miss Durham was also correspondent of The Times and the Manchester Guardian, and her articles and her letters to the editors, often containing appeals on behalf of Albania, frequently relate interesting or amusing incidents throwing light on Albanian life and the operation of the traditional law. Two of her shorter writings are of particular interest from the anthropological point of view: her paper 'High Albania and Its Customs in 1908' (J. R. Anthrop. Inst., Vol. XL (1910), pp. 453-472) and her review of Olive Lodge's Peasant Life in Yugoslavia (London, 1941) in MAN (1942, 82) in which she speaks of the customs and ways of life in some Albanian communities which in 1913 were incorporated in Yugoslavia.

	Though Albania gained her independence in 1912, the World War which followed made it impossible until after 1921 to set about the organization of the country under a central government, with its consequent changes in the traditional way of life. Miss Durham began her studies of Albanian traditions and customs long before this, in the early years of the century; though even in 1908, in view of the 'changes sweeping rapidly over the Balkan Peninsula,' she felt the urgency of studying 'the very primitive conditions' and 'mass of ancient customs' still surviving in the northern highlands before it was too late. As to the accuracy of the northern tribesmen's memory she says 'he possesses an extraordinary memory, and has handed down quantities of oral traditions, most of which remain to be collected' (J. R. Anthrop. Inst., Vol. XL (1910), p. 453).

	Like Father Gjeçov, Miss Durham was trusted by the tribesmen, lived in their homes and travelled extensively among them. Her work in the hospitals, her relief work among the poor and the sick in their own homes, and her political work championing the cause of Albania, made her the best known and best loved friend Albania had. What she says in her preface to Some Balkan Origins, Laws and Customs of the Balkans of the numerous Balkan friends to whom she was indebted was certainly very true of Albania:' friends who admitted me to their daily life, and allowed me to see their way of living . . . too numerous to name as they range from humble peasants to officials and high ecclesiastics.' Hospitality is the law of the mountains and she accepted it even when meagre, since the tribesman gave freely and of his best: 'he offers you "bread and salt and my heart" ' (J. R. Anthrop. Inst., Vol. XL (1910), p. 463).

	All this helped her in collecting her data, and in collecting it she carefully compared the information gained in one place with that given her in another. Though she never spoke Albanian fluently she was always accompanied by Albanian friends whose knowledge and veracity were not open to question, including some very well known Catholic priests. Furthermore, as anyone who knew her -would testify, Miss Durham was by temperament and experience a serious-minded and quick-witted woman with a considerable sense of humour, who knew how to judge character and draw out the best sides of it, had much penetration and imagination, and was well able to discover any attempts to play tricks or mislead her. Such a woman provided no encouragement to even the most mischief-loving chieftain to fill her up with fanciful stories. In addition, before publishing any of the material she had obtained, she would check and discuss it with reliable and well informed friends. Like Father Gje9ov, she had a sense of mission, and of dedication to the task of sifting out fact from fiction, exposing cant, and defending the truth as she found it against any misrepresentation whether due to ignorance or prompted by political or personal interest. After leaving Albania she was always interested to hear anything further, especially relating to subjects on which she had written. She maintained by correspondence her contacts with Albanian friends, and took every opportunity of meeting Albanians in England and any other persons who had gained some knowledge of the country.

	I myself never met Miss Durham when she was in Albania, for I was a child then (and for the same reason I met Father Gjecov only twice, and that towards the end of his life); only later on in London, did I have the privilege of meeting her, and fairly regularly. The more I compared her writings on Albania with those of other foreigners, the more I was impressed by her greater understanding and knowledge of my countrymen. She had a remarkable memory for incidents, people and conversations; and she did not confuse what she had seen or heard as most other people tend to do as time passes.

	We turn now to Mrs. Hasluck (1885-1948), who, as Mrs. Alderson tells us in her preface to The Unwritten Law in Albania, made her home in Elbasan, Central Albania, from 1926 to 1939. During those 13 years Elbasan was her centre; from there she made excursions to the mountain regions of the north, usually in the summer or early autumn, to collect material on Albanian folklore and customs and also to collect political information.

	Between 1926 and 1939, apart from her unsigned political articles as correspondent of certain important British newspapers, and some articles in English reviews, she published a collection of sixteen Albanian folk tales, written down by school children in the neighbourhood of Elbasan from dictation by their elders and revised by her Albanian friend Mr. Lef Nosi. These, with English translations, grammars and vocabularies, were published as An Albanian-English Reader (C.U.P., 1932). It was dedicated to Lef Nosi, who had ' revised the English translation, the vocabularies, and the grammars of my making, thoroughly earning the dedication of the book by his zeal in what was often a most ungrateful task.' Miss Durham in reviewing it (MAN, 1932, 212) says: 'This little book can be cordially recommended to those wishing to begin the study of the Albanian language'; and points out that ' the dialect used is that of Central Albania, which differs somewhat from that of the South and considerably from that of the North, the only one with which I am acquainted.' Later, towards the end of the war, Mrs. Hasluck compiled a small Albanian Phrase-Book (date and place of publication not given). She also published in MAN, during this period, the following papers relating to Albania: 'On Physiological Paternity and Related Birth in Albania' (1932, 65); 'Childhood and Totemism' (1933, 48); 'Bride Price in Albania' (1933, 203); 'Pearls as Life-Givers' (letter, 1935, 125); and 'Couvade in Albania' (1939, 18). Two further papers were published after the war: 'The Bust of Berat' (1946, 29) and 'The First Cradle of an Albanian Child' (1950, 69).

	The mass of material which Mrs. Hasluck collected on Albanian customs and traditional law was intended by her for a larger work, and her literary executor Mrs. Alderson tells us with what determination she set about writing it when she realized that her time was short, and with what courage and persistence she worked on this task to the end. She died leaving only four chaptersabout an eighth of the bookcomplete, the headings of the remaining chapters planned out, and a mass of notes. From this material, much of it 'in a chaotic condition,'Mrs. Alderson completed the unfinished work, Professor Hutton editing the book both in MS. and proof. The devotion, care and hard work which Mrs. Alderson has given to a most difficult and exhausting task calls for special appreciation. The Unwirtten Lcnv in Albania is excellently written and gives a very interesting, detailed and systematic account of its subject. Mrs. Alderson's large part in producing it might easily be overlooked, since she makes only brief mention of it in her preface.
In assessing the reliability of the account given, one must consider first the reliability of Mrs. Hasluck's own observations, and then the extent to which she checked and amplified them by reference to those of earlier workers in this field.
In a number of ways Mrs. Hasluck was much less adequately equipped for the collection and interpretation of material on Albanian customs and traditional law than either Father Gjefov or Miss Durham. Apart from the fact that her data were collected at a later period, when traditions were rapidly losing their authority and becoming less clear in men's minds, she differed from both of them in temperament, in her methods of work, and in the kind of relationship that she established with those from whom she sought information. In consequence, she never succeeded in gaining the full confidence either of the tribesmen or of the Catholic priests, whose influence would be a very important factor in her favour or against her. She had not Miss Durham's discrimination or her sense of humour or of fun, and she tended to keep aloof. When travelling in the mountains she rarely lived in Albanian homes, where the strong tradition of Albanian hospitality would have done much to protect her against being misled and where she would have had greater opportunity of studying Albanian life at first hand. She usually lived in a tent,and took her own food with her. Again, although ostensibly engaged only in studying 'folklore,' she was known to be a political correspondent of certain foreign newspapers not always friendly to Albania. The somewhat mysterious life she lived excited distrust and suspicion, and there was a feeling that contact with her might easily involve any indiscreet informant in trouble with the authorities. She was accompanied by one or sometimes two bodyguards, not local men, nor particularly intelligent or well informed, but men engaged simply for personal service and treated as servants. Her relationship with them was far from smooth, and they contributed very little to establishing good relations between her and the local tribesmen. Mr. Lef Nosi, whose patriotism and knowledge would have given her a better status among the tribesmen and helped her to obtain reliable information, was not in a position to accompany her. Because he was under suspicion by the Albanian authorities, his movements were watched, and restricted to the neighbourhood of Elbasan. Nor had he, except perhaps in Mirdita, personal friends among the tribesmen in the north whose goodwill he might have invoked in her favour.

	I knew Mrs. Hasluck quite well. She was a sincere friend of Albania, and I valued her as such. I know also how greatly she regretted having to leave the country when the Fascist invasion of Good Friday, 1939, was clearly impending. She longed to return and did all she could in my country's interest from then on, both during the war and after; and she felt it most bitterly when Albania had to pass under Communist dictatorship in 1944.1 met her many times between the wars, not only in Scutari, in Tirana and at her home in Elbasan, but also in London when she was preparing her Albanian-English Reader; also once in the mountains. On that occasion I came across her unexpectedly at Shkreli, and was able to see her actually at work. I saw with regret how a mischievous chieftain was entertaining his friends by the way he was misleading her with absurd stories, which she duly recorded. I pointed this out to her afterwards, and she wept at the difficulties of understanding the mountaineers and was sad to have to scrap what seemed such interesting material. Though she spoke Albanian, she did not speak it so well as to distinguish nuances, and she was unable to tell from the chieftain's eyes, gestures and choice of words that he was having a good time at her expense.
Though handicapped in the ways I have mentioned in collecting her material on Albanian customs, Mrs. Hasluck was a woman of great energy and persistence in pursuing the enquiries she had undertaken; and she had at her disposal Father Gjecov's contributions to Hylli i Drite's and, after its publication in 1933, his Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit. Twelve excerpts from this, which she translated, are given in the Appendix to her book1; and the chapter headings under which she planned it are very similar to his. The language in which his book was written would, however, present some difficulties to hera form of Gheg difficult to understand even by literate Ghegs unless they have made a special study of the rare words and phrases it uses, many of them not given in the glossary.

	Kanuni i Leke Dukagjinit, in P. Paolo Dodaj's translation, was available also to Mrs. Alderson and Professor Hutton. Mrs. Hasluck's translations from the original are compared with it, and footnotes appended to some words that were found to differ in meaning from Pater Dodaj's (in these cases comparison with the original shows that the error is Mrs. Hasluck's). That Father Gjecov's work was studied extensively, in the preparation of this book by Mrs. Hasluck and her literary executor, is shown by numerous references scattered throughout its pages. Had she lived to finish the book herself, her preface might have told how far she was guided by and how much she drew from Father Gjefov's researches; also perhaps it would have told whether Miss Durham's works were consulted on other aspects of the traditional law than where she is quoted, namely, on that relating to the general assemblies of tribes. The greater the book's indebtedness to these two sources the greater its authority. It has the great merit of bringing together and presenting in systematic form a picture of the traditional law in Albania; and, if it is not taken as the most reliable source but used in constant reference to the more authoritative studies mentioned above, it should form a valuable addition to English anthropological literature on this subject.

_Note
1 The Appendix also contains a translation from the 7 November, 1942, issue of the newspaper Tomori, though the relevance of this last, which gives the terms of an alleged covenant of the Mali Tribe, under the Fascist occupation, to denounce, arrest, punish, etc., all anti-Fascists, is not immediately obvious._



======

----------


## LLemadeo

Meqene se lexova disa komentues qe i kundervihen Kanunit me nje egersi te pa pare as ne gjallesat me gelltitse...e jo me ne njerz qe kane mend ne koke dhe arsye e qetesi per te diskutuar, apo per te komunikuar me njeri tjterin, duke u thene nga pak fjale atyre kundershtarve te eger, nje kohesisht po ju jap mundesine qe te lexoni ne se keni kohe dhe nje shkrim rreth Kanunit!

Se pari atyre qe qendrojne ne shpella me mendimet e tyre po ju kujtoj nje thenie te njerzve te mencur:
 "Te harrosh apo ta vrasesh te kaluaren, do te thote qe nuk ke fuqi, zotesi per te ndertuar te ardhmen!"

Ose nje tjeter:

"Eshte fatkeqsi per ata qe nuk e njohin te kaluaren, por eshte krim per ata qe e njohin dhe perpiqen ta shtrembrojne apo ta vrasin ate!"

Tani disa komentues e banalizojne aq shume me pa aftesite e tyre per tu thelluar ne histori, ne studime, arshiva etj, por me aq kapacitet sa kane fituar duke ndigjuar ndonje thashethem aty ketu, apo ndonje gje qe kan lexuar kalimthi nga ndonje shok i tyre, marrin persiper te ulen e te shkruajne per gjera qe nuk kane as aftesite e as dhuntite e nevojshme!

Shume e shohin figuren e Lek Dukagjinit si nje malsor qe sipas kokave te tyre nuk ka pase ndonje kapacitet...
Por duhet te dijne ata se: Lek Dukagjini ka mbaruar studimet ne dyert e shkollave te larta te asaje kohe, ne Venedikut, dhe me vone e shohim ne histori si nje nder princat Shqipetar me te zotet, deri dhe krah i forte i Gjergj Kastriotit Skenderbe!
E ai burre nuk eshte se e shpiku vete Kanunin ne menyre private, por ishte ideatori dhe organizatori i nje kuvendi te mendimtarve te asaj kohe per ti bashkuar ato tradita, zakone e virtyte Shqipetare e per ti perfshire ne nje Ligj, Kanun, ku te i tregohej botes e aq me shume portes Osmane qe kombi shqiptar ka ligjet e veta...

E sa per virtytet Shqipetare i them komentuesit me emrin "Seminaristi", se sic i kemi ne Shqipetaret nuk i ka asnje popull tjeter i ballkanit.

 Besa e shqiptarit eshte virtyti me i vecante ne bote, qe nuk e ka asnje popull tjeter asgjekundi, pra ne plotkuptimin e fjales "Besa-Bese". Nuk e dij se nga je dhe sa ja njeh vleren atij nocioni, por ka nje thellesi dhe filozofi te vecante ajo fjale!
Ashtu sic eshte virtyti tjeter shqipetar, Nderi! Qe dhe ate virtyt nuk e shohin popujt e tjere kurre si shqipetaret, ashtu sic nuk shohin si virtyt, as bujarine, as trimerin, as rrespektin kur vdes njeriu etj...
Gjera te shenjta per Shqipetaret qe nuk jane aq te rrespektuara apo te njohura ne vendet tjera ne Ballkan... 
Nuk thuhet as ne Kanun dhe askush nuk e thote se ato virtyte i shpiku Kanuni, jo, ato jane virtyte qe kane lindur nje heresh me popullin dhe kombin shqipetar dhe jane marre nen nje mbrojtje te vecante me vendosjen e normave Kanunore, ne kohen kur pushtimi Osman po tentonte ta asimilonte kombin duke i fshire gjuhen, duke i fshire cdo vlere e virtyt te vetin...
Ne ate moment Kanuni ju be arme e fuqishme shpirtrore Shqipetarve per te mbijetuar!
Ju thoni me aq sa dini se sikur Kanuni nuk ka asnje vlere gjuhsore, por mire qe pranoni se e ka mbledhur dhe Shkruar, studiuesi, letrari, arkeologu i madh
at. Shtjefen Gjecovi, prap mire qe pranoni ate, por ai e ka ber ne vitet e para te shekullit te 20-te kur Shqiperia sapo kishte filluar te shkruante gjuhen e vet neper letra, e ashtu qe ay Kanun ka vlera te pa llogaritshme edhe letrare e gjuhesore, pervec vlerave te veta Historike e kulturore etj!

Kanuni ka qene i lindur ne mijra shekujt e Historise Shqipetare, sepse ato zakone dhe virtyte kane ekzistuar nder Shqipetaret kudo ne Shqiperi dhe jo vetem ne veri...por dhe ne jug ku  me nismen e Princit Lek Dukagjini u be ligj per kohen ku iu kundervu pushtuesit Osman duke mos e lejuar qe ta nenshtroje popullin shqipetare ne zakonet e kulturen e vet!
Kaq per "seminaristin"

Ndersa nje komentuesi, "krokod.." qe mohon deri edhe ekzistencen shqipetare ku thote se "ne, Shqipetaret, s'kemi qene kurre, e sikur nuk kemi pase qytete etj..."
Po i kujtoj atij, qe nuk paska pase mundesi te ndigjoje asgje Shqipetare, e po me vika shume gjynah per te, por po i them pak gjera ketu:

1-Me vjen mire qe ditkerke te shkruash pak shqip!

2-Mbaje mend, se 3500 vjet me pare kur ka ekzistuar nje qytet-shtet ne kohet antike me emrin Troja, pas rrenimit dhe shkatrrimit te atij vendi, nga barbaret qe plackitnin e vidhnin popuj e shtete e ata jane Grekrit, qe i ngatrroke me Shqipetaret... 
Gruja e princit te Trojes, Hektorit, bashke me djalin e saj te mitur, ka ardhur ne qytetin e Butrinit ne ate qytet mjaft te mrekullueshem antik nder me te bukurit e kohve antike ku ka gjetur pritje dhe nderim si princeshe e Trojes...si i thote sot bota "azil politik"!

Ndersa ajo Greqija "jote" nuk i dha azil politik as Mbretit te Shqiperise ne 8 prill 1939, e ashtu nuk i dha as Anglia azil politik mbretit shqiptar...ja pra nje dallim i thjeshte qyterimesh e humanizmash, nje krahasim origjinal!

Ne luften e Trojes kane shkuar ushtare si ndihme nga Dardania, ku i jane gjendur mbretit Priami si krah per tu mbrojtur kunder Grekerve...gje qe tregon per nje zhvillim e qyterim te vendeve Ilire ne Dardani, ndihme qe iu dha per vete lidhjet e gjakut qe kishte mbreti i Trojes Priami me Dardanet, pasi ai ka qene nip i dardanve...  (per trimerite e luftetarve dardane shkruan dhe Homeri). 

Ne qytetin antik te Apollonise kane studiuar shume artiste Romake te kohve antike si mjeshtri te skulptures, piktures, e arteve te tjera, 2500 vjet me pare...

Kronisti dhe poeti i madh Romak Virgjili ka shkruar ne poemat e tij te famshme per mrekullite e zhvillimit te Ilirise.

Shkodra ka qene 2500 vjet kryeqytet i Ilirise qe nga gjiri i Istrias e deri ne Arte(sot Greqi).

Nishi qytet Shqipetare ne verilindje te Kosoves, sot ne Serbi, qytet i zhvilluar dhe vendlindja e Kostandinit, mbret i perandorise Bizantine qe krijoje dhe kryeqenderen e saj Kostandinopolin, qe me vone u zotrua nga Grekrit dhe ne shekullin e 13-ne vitin 1363 ra nen thembren e Osmanve te cilet prodhuan aty ate qe quhet sot Turqi...Osmanet, te cilet erdhen me karavanet  e tyre barbare nga Turkmenistani...dhe na pushtuan edhe Shqiperine per 500 vjet me radhe ku u perpoqen per cfarosje popujsh e kulturash...

Berati, 2300 vjet qytet...Durrsi ose Epidami 2600vjet qytet...e shume te tjera, por barbarite dhe plackitsit qe vinin nga vende te tjera dogjen e shkatrruan shekull mbas shekulli e vodhen deri dhe guret e latuar nga vendi yne...

Perpjekjet tuaja per te hedhur balte kunder veriut te Shqiperise me ben te kujtoj dhe pak pika historike:

Nga veriu jane: disa mbreter te Ilirise si : Mbreti i pare Ilir, Hyu, pastaj Bardhyli, Genci, Teuta...si dhe  7-te perandore qe kane drejtuar Perandorine Romake...
E me vone vijne: Gjergj Kastrioti, Lek Dukagjini, Gjon Buzuku, Pjeter Bogdani, Frang Bardhi, Marin Barleti, Marin Becikemi, Pal dhe Gjon Gazulli, Gjergj Fishta, Shtjefen Gjecovi, Ndre Mjeda, Filip shiroka, Migjeni, Isa Boletini,  Amet Zogu, e madhja nena Tereze e shume te tjere... e shume te tjere qe perbejne berthamen e ekzistences se Kombit Iliro-shqipetare!

Ashtu sic jane nga jugu : Pirro i Epirit, Ali pashe Tepelena, Laskarina Bubulina, Marko Bocari, Cerciz Topulli, Ismail Qemali, Naim Frashri, Avdyl Frashri, Sami Frashri, Haxhi Qamili, Enver Hoxha, Mehmet shehu, Fatos Nano...e te tjere, por me shume jane tradhetaret e Shqiperise nga jugu se sa njerzit e mdhenje qe i kane dhene hove te reja zhvillimit dhe perparimit te Shqiperise...

Me vjen keq qe detyrohem te them, por nga jugu kane dale banda plackitsish qe i permende vete diku kur thua se shqipetaret jane plackites... banda qe u ngjane djegejeve dhe shkatrrimeve te Haxhi Qamilit qe dogji te gjitha kishat shqipetare ne shqiperine e mesme si sherbetor i Turqve...
E ato banda u cfaqen ne jug ne vitin 1997 ku dogjen e shkatrruan vendin dhe te gjithe institucionet shterore...

Mos e shiko Kanunin si vetem perkatsi e veriut sepse ai eshte gabimi qe njerzit ne jug kane degjeneruar shpesh duke tradhetuar atdheun, duke krijuar banda shkatrrimtare ne sherbim te Grkerve...piketrisht sepse ata njerz qe u distancuan nga Kanuni u afruan dhe puthen idete greke e sllave ku iu kundervune Shqiperise...
Por dhe ne jug e duan dhe e nderojne Kanunin gati si ne veri, flas per shqipetaret e vertete...

Pyet se te tregojne edhe me shume per Shqipetaret, por mos perdor fjale banale kur komunikon me njerz, e aq me teper kur ne diskutim ka njerz qe mund te perfitosh shum prej tyre...

Duhet durim qe te mesosh dicka, qofshin ato dhe vajza te reja qe kane shume me shume kultur e humanizem ne shpirt se sa ato fjale qe ua servir ti lexuesve!
Ku tregon mungese kulture ne fjalet qe perdor...Megjithe ate, ajo eshte menyra e juaj e sjedhjes me njerzit...

Por me vlerat kombetare shqipetare ju nuk keni aspak te drejte te talleni, as ti shkelni apo ti mohoni ato per te tjeret, e per vehten tuaj beni si te doni!

Sherbetor i te tjerve mund te behet kushdo kurdo here, por vrases i vlerave te Shqipetarve nuk e lejon Historia te behet, nuk lejon e verteta, njerzorja qe triumfon mbi cdo servilizem, tradheti apo sahan-lepirje!

Por theksoj qe Shqipetaret e njohin shume me heret qytetrimin, me heret se sa Grekrit qe zbarkuan ne ishujt e shkrete afer vendeve pellazgjike, ne brigjet e jugut te Ballkanit! 


Ju ftoj te gjithve qe te lexoni kete shkrim te botuar me pare!

LLemadeo.


KANUNI I LEKË DUKAGJINIT, VLERAT E TIJË DHE KEQPËRDORIMI I ATYRE VLERAVE SOT, NË SHQIPERI, NGA INDIVID TË VEÇANTË,
DHE NGA POLITIKA SHQIPËTARE, KEQPERDORIM I QELLIMSHEM!

Në periudhën më të vështirë për kombin dhe popullin Shqipëtarë, atëherë kur Shqipëria po pushtohej nga perandoria Osmane, ku po vihej në rrezik ekzistenca e kombit shqipëtare... Nën kujdesin e drejtpërdrejte të burrit të madh të kombit Shqipëtarë Lekë Dukagjinit, prijës i Dukagjinit, u mblodhën krerët më të shquar të burrërise dhe intelegjencës Shqipëtare të asajë kohe, ku bashkuan mendimet përfundimtare të tradites dhe zakoneve Shqipëtare në të gjitha fushat e jetesës, duke përpiluar atë dokument, ligj, per shtetin e kombin qe u quajt: KANUNI. 

Lekë Dukagjini e mori atë inisiative në atë moment delikat për fatet e Kombit dhe të popullit shqipëtarë, në një kohë kur shumë vënde të ballkanit dhe më gjërë, nuk kishin, jo vetem një Kanun ligjor të ngjashëm, por as norma zakonore të njohura gjërsisht në të gjithë kombin e tyre, e aq më pak në arenën Ballkanike, apo deri në dyert e perandorisë Osmane e me gjere... 

Pra në atë periullë, kur ballkanit po i kërcnohej jo vetëm një barbari 500 vjeçare e sapo filluar, por po i kërcnohej edhe një asimilim dhe zhdukje totale e zakoneve, kulturave, traditave dhe e çdo gjëje të trashiguar gjatë shekujve nga ato vënde... Në atë pikë kulmore për historinë e Kombit Shqipëtare e shohim Prijësin e Dukagjinasve Lekë Dukagjinin, jo thjeshtë si një prijës i një krahine me tradita e zakone të hershme Pellazgjike-Ilire-Shqipëtare. 

Por, si një njeri që vihet në krye të atijë misioni historik, humanitar, njerzor shqipëtarë, për të shpëtuar jo vetem kulturën, traditat, zakonet e popullit shqipëtarë, por për ti vënë gjoksin dhe ligjin zakonor tradicional kombëtarë shqipëtarë, përballë, armikut pushtues e shkatrrimtarë. Dhe per ti thënë se ne jemi shtet, komb më vehte, me zakonet dhe traditat tona që nuk guxon askush të na i shklasë. Në të njëjtën kohe duke mos pranuar dhe mos njohur asnjë llojë ligji as pushtimi prej perandorisë Osmane. Ligje të një pushtuesi që tentonte të zhdukte zakonet, traditat, kulturën e Kombit Shqipëtarë, për të vendosur ato të vetat... 

Në atë periudhe delikate dhe mjaft të rrezikshme për popullin dhe kombin shqipëtare, Lekë Dukagjini me inisiativen e tije, bashkoj burrat më të mençur të trevave veriore shqipëtare. Bashkim në një kuvënd, në të cilin u shtruan në një diskutim të gjërë, traditat, zakonet, shekullore të popullit të thjeshtë, dhe nga ato mendime e vlersime u zgjodhën më të mirat dhe më të drejtat për ti bashkuar në një të vetëm e mbarë kombëtare, që do të quhej Kanuni. 

Emri Kanun, sic e ka spjeguar dhe At Gjergj Fishta, do të thote: Prerje e drejte, pra vëndosje drejte për çdo njeri, si për atë që është i pasur apo i varfer, si për atë që është i njohur dhe i rrespektuar, ashtu edhe për atë që është njeri i thjeshtë dhe pa ndonjë prezencë në shoqëri. Pra Kanuni do ti gjykonte njësoj fajtorët dhe do tu jepte njësoj pafajsinë të drejtëve, të pafajshëmve... Pas atyre kuvendeve të gjata, të kryepleqve të malsinave, Dukagjinit, e krahinave të tjera, Lekë Dukagjini pas mbledhjes se mëndimeve të të gjithe kryepleqësisë Shqipëtare anë e mbanë. 

Duke i bashkuar dhe seleksionuar në një të vetëm, nxorri të perfunduar Kanunin, ku vete kryepleqesia Shqipetare e asaje kohe i dha titullin: Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit. Për vetë meritën që pati ai burrë i madh i kombit në organizimin dhe bashkimin e perpunimin e atyre ligjeve e zakoneve shqipetare... Kanuni mori udhen e pa kthyeshme të historisë Shqipëtare. Ai ishte Kushtetuta e parë kombëtare, ku i thotë botës dhe njerzimit, se populli Shqipëtarë është i kompletuar me ligjet e veta, bazuar në zakonet tradicionale shekullore Shqipëtare si dhe në themel të vet ka dhjetë urdhënimet e tënzot sipas biblës së shënjtë... Kanuni ishte për atë kohë një deklarim botrisht; se Kombi Shqipëtare është komb katolik, që i falet dhe i lutet Zotit, që njeh biblën e shënjtë dhe njeh Benë sipas biblës e zakonit shqipëtare. Pra është një vënd Europian, që po deklarohej kundër nderhyrjeve ushtarake osmane në Shqipëri, në ballkan e më gjërë... 

Që prej atijë momenti të daljes së Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, pushtimi osman nuk do të ballafaqohej vetëm me qëndresën e armatosur të popullit Shqipëtarë, por dhe me fuqinë morale që u dha mbarë shqipëtarve vetë Kanuni me kodet e veta. Pra u dha atë mbështetje shpirtërore, unitet bashkimi e vllazërimi, pastërti e besë ndërmjet njëri tjetrit, shuarje të grindjeve e ngatrresave midis vllezërve Shqipëtare. U dha pra, një përsosmëri në motivimin e vetë jetës në të gjitha pikpamjet, u shtoj kujdesin dhe ndjeshmërinë ndaj të kqijave e padrejtsive... 

Vlerat e Kanunit nëpër kohra

Vlerat që kishte për atë kohë dhe për shekuj me radhë janë të shumta, sa që nuk mund të përfshihen me një shkrim të thjeshtë... Shqipëtarit i mbrohej nderi, vlera, virtyti, e drejta, prona, familja, gjaku, fisi, katundi, bajraku, krahina e deri kombi, jo vetem me atë beslidhjen e thirrjen e thjeshtë të kushtrimeve e zërave shpat me shpat, por edhe me një Kod ligjor shqipëtare me rreth 1500 nene. 

Të përpiluara jo vetëm me një llogjikë e mençuri të rradhë, por me një drejtësi të veçantë dhe të pa shoqe në botë... Kanuni dënon ashpër llafazanët, hajdutët, shpifësit, intriguesit, përdhunuesit, plaçkitsit, spiunët, tradhtaret apo çdo shkak tjeter që i çonte njerzit deri në vrasje... Pra çdo veprim të pa ndershëm e nxjerr para gjykimit të burrave të mënçur dhe e ndëshkon që nga gjoba e deri me izolim të atijë individi apo grupi, duke e përjashtuar nga shoqëria e shëndoshë përgjithmonë. Jo rradhë herë sipas shkallës së veprës së keqe, keqbërsit i digjej shtëpia, duke e detyruar vetë dorasin që ti vinte me dorën e vet flakën shtepisë së tijë për fajin, krimin që kishte kryer ndaj tjetrit me të pa drejtë, dhe dëbohej nga fshati apo krahina përgjithmonë. 

Kanuni thotë qartë, se për fjalë gojë, që do të thote: As për të shame e as për të shpifura nuk vritet njeriu, nuk i merret jeta askujt, ai që vret për fjalë goje, ai është fajtor dhe bjen në gjak, sepse e vrau njeriun për fjale... Ndërsa, kur është i detyruar njeru të vrasë, në rastet kur i dhunohet gruaja, fëmija, i vriten apo i rrëmbehën me dhunë pjestarët e familjes kryesisht femrat, atëherë në mbrojtje të jetës së njerzve dhe të nderit të familjes, kur nuk gjëndet mundësi tjetër per ti shpëtuar, njeriu vret kriminelin dhe për atë lloje krimineli, vrasësit gjithsesi i është kërkuar llogari nga pleqësia dhe i është matur shkalla e fajit, ndoshta dhe e pafajsisë, pse krimineli, i vrari, konsiderohej fajtor i vrarë në tentativë për të kryer krimin apo duke e kryer... 

Në Kanun ka qenë e qartë se për përdhunimin e një gruaje, krimineli binte dy herë në borxh, një herë burrit të gruas apo fisit të tijë, dhe së dyti prindërve të asajë gruaje apo fisit të sajë, ashtu edhe në se e vriste gruan dikush, krimineli do të lante dy pare gjaqe... Ndërsa për vrasjen e një burri, krimineli kishte një gjak borxh... Sikur të zbatohej Kanuni, nuk do të ndodhnin kurrë ato miera vrasje siç po ndodhin sot në Shqipëri, vetëm për grindje fjalësh, për thashethëme e për shpifje... 

Ashtu sikur plaçkitsve, hajdutve, përdhunuesve, grabitësve të grave e vajzave, jo vetëm që do të u digjej shtëpia, por do të mos lejoheshin të hynin më kurrë në qytetin apo fshatin e tyre, pse ata kanë kryer ato veprime kriminale me gjakftohtësi e vetëdije. Pra nuk do të ndodhte më në Shqiperi asnjë rast i siper përmëndur. Vetem 4 ose 5 persona të asajë kategorie, sikur të ndëshkoheshin prej kryepleqësisë së burrave të zgjedhur të qytetit, fshatit apo krahinës, kurrë me të tjerë nuk do të ndermerrnin veprime të ngjashme kriminale... 

Kanuni ka shumë pika të rendësishme dhe vlera të veçanta në tërsinë e vet. Vlera të cilat janë njohur e vlersuar thellësisht dhe me një disiplinë përkushtimore për gati pesë shekuj me radhë, që nga njerëzit më të thjeshtë dhe deri tek vetë kryepleqësitë e atyre kohrave, apo principatat shqipëtare. Para Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit është përule me respekt duke e njohur dhe kërkuar nga të gjithe njerëzit që të respektohet, vetë Gjergj Kastrioti, Skenderbeu. Kanuni ka qënë një beslidhje, e një simbol bashkimi e bashkpunimi midis princave shqipëtare dhe të gjithë popullit ndermjet vedi, për të organizuar qëndresën kundër pushtuesit osman... 

Fjalet Besa-Besë simbol i bazës së Kanunit.

Baza e Kanunit kanë qënë fjalët hyjnore: Besa-Besë! Fjalë që nuk janë thyer kurrë, kur ajo besë është dhënë, edhe prej njerëzve më të thjeshtë. Vetë dyert e perandorisë Osmane janë detyruar ta njohin Kanunin dhe të mos ja shklasin në asnjë pikë popullsisë Shqipëtare, sidomos asajë pjesë, që nuk kishte ra nën sundimin osman, por edhe pjesës qytetase që kërkonte të rrespektonte ato kode kanunore për mënyren e zgjidhjes së problemeve shoqërore, tradicionale e zakonore të jetesës së vet. Për herë të parë në historinë e njerëzimit, pas biblës, ligjeërohet me anë të Kanunit të Lekë Dukagjinit, FALJA. Pra, të njihet ai që kërkon falje dhe ti falet faji para njerëzve dhe para të viktimizuarve...


Një vepër fisnike me një madhështi të veçantë që ka vetë FALJA, ka gjetë mbështetje dhe zbatim tek populli Shqipëtarë si në asnjë vënd tjetër të botës. Shumë kritik anti shqiptarë, e sidomos ata pro shovinizmave greko-sllave, janë përpjekur që ta komentojnë mbrapsht dhe të nxisin fushata kundër Kanunit nëpër shekuj e dekada. Por fantazitë e tyre kanë dështuar. Një ndër kulçedrat antikanunore ashtu siç qe edhe anti Shqipëtare, ka qënë diktatura komuniste e cila me kalemxhinjtë e vet servilë, holli baltë për 50 vjet me radhë mbi Kanunin, mbi vlerat, madhështinë e fisnikrinë e tijë, mbi simbolin e burrërisë e krenarisë shqipëtare... 

Pika për të cilën është sulmuar Kanuni.

Në të shumtën e rasteve janë gjetur shtigjë për ta dhunuar Kanunin, tek pjesët ku shkruhet për të drejtat e femrave, grave dhe vajzave. Ku Kanuni ua ka hequr të drejten për të shikuar vetë per martesë, jo vetëm vajzave por edhe djemve... Në kushtet e luftës, pushtimit total të një armiku barbarë që po zhdukte kultura e popuj, një arsyetim i Kanunit për martesën e femrave, ka qënë me vënd. Për faktin se martesa me dashuri e lidhë femrën me çdo llojë njeriu, të çdo lloje rrace e kombi, pra dashuria nuk merr parasysh në se i dashuri i një vajze është ushtar pushtues apo oficer i Sulltanit apo sllavit, vëndasi apo të huaji, pushtuesi apo rrugëtari... 

Ashtu që Kombi Shqipëtarë kishte pësuar aq shpesh e aq shumë. Sidomos në periudhat e dyndjeve sllave në veri të vëndeve Ilire, me anë të martesave dhe të lidhjeve dashurore sipas traditave antike, ishin asimiluar jo vetëm miera Ilirë-Shqipetarë, por edhe territore të tëra, deri atje ku vëndet sot quhen Bosnje apo Kroaci... 

Po të lexojmë legjendat e Mujit e të Halilit, na flasin shumë qartë për rreziqet dhe luftrat që kanë shkaktuar martesat e ndërsjellta me të huajt në ato kohra... Në kohën kur Kanuni i ka kufizuar deri në ndalim të drejtën femrës që të mos e zgjedhë martesën e vet vetë, por vetëm prindërit dhe të afërmit... Qellimi ka qënë, jo për të shtypur femrën shqipëtare, por për të shpëtuar kombin nga asimilimi. 

Pasi dihet se Femrat janë NANAT e Kombit. Shumë femra Shqipëtare nëpër qytete të Shqipërisë në kohën e perandorisë osmane, u martuan me ushtar turq, me detyrim të dhunshëm, apo me raste dashurie, u detyruan të humbasin gjuhën, zakonet, kulturën dhe u larguan nga Shqipëria nën detyrimin e burrave Turq. Fëmijët e tyre kurrë nuk folën më Shqip, ashtu shuheshin shumë dyer e familje në atë kohë... 

Shëmbuj të ngjashëm kemi sot martesat e vajzave Shqipëtare me të huajt nëpër botë, në emër të një pseudodashurie, por më shumë janë martesa për letra, martesa që po deshtojne në përqindjen më të madhe... Raste që ngjajnë kur femrat veprojnë pa pyetur asnjë njeri të familjes... 

Pushtuesit e çdo lloji, si në kohët e lashta, të mesjetës, apo ato moderne, në situata lufte, kanë perdorur dhe perdorin vazhdimisht një taktike poshtruese dhe çkombtarizuese ndaj popullit vëndas, metodën e perdhunimit të femrave, martesave të dhunshme etj... Ajo është bërë me qellim për ta shkatrruar moralisht popullin vëndas, dhe për ti vrarë të ardhmën...

Le të kujtojmë ndodhitë fatkeqe në luftën e Kosovës, ndodhi të cilat, po thuajse, në përqindjën me të madhe po i përballojnë ato vuajtje e tmerre, vetëm, ato gra e vajza fisnike, të cilat nuk ja çfaqin askujtë se çfarë kanë hequr nën dhunën e ushtarakve pushtues barbarë serbo-sllav... 

Vërtet gruaja Shqipëtare në kohën e daljes së Kanunit dhe për 5 shekuj me radhë ka pasë disa të drejta të kufizuara, por në anën tjetër ajo ka pasë nderimin: Zojë shtëpie! Dhe ka pasë autoritet e mbrojtjen e veçantë, si nga njerëzit e vet dhe nga burri me të afërmit e tijë, për çdo rast padrejtësie. Gruan nuk ka guxuar kush ta vrasë për grindje as për gjakmarrje.

Gruan nuk ka guxuar askush që ta izolojë në raste vrasjesh apo grindjesh e ngatrresash, siç po e izolojnë sot në Shqipëri në emer të gjoja gjakmarrjes. Gruas nuk guxonte kush ti vëjë prite e as ta ndalojë në prita. As gruan as fëmijët nuk guxon kush ti prekë e as ti ndjekë për gjak. Vetëm barbarët sllavo-grekë i kane vrarë gratë e femijët Shqipëtarë; tjetër kush nuk ka guxuar, të pakten, para viteve 1944. Për vrasjen e një gruaje janë marrë dy palë gjaqe, njërin duhej ta merrte burri, tjetrin vllezrit apo fisi i gruas. Gruaja ka qënë e pa prekshme në rrugë, në pazarë e kudo. 

Gruaja ka pasë të drejtën edhe të hyjë ndermjetës në raste ngatrresash e vrasjesh, pra ka ndale vrasjen, është fut në mes burrave me fjalën e sajë thirrse për paqe... Dhe palët kanë qënë të detyruara të ndalojnë fjalët dhe armët e të terhiqen per ta zgjidhur sherrin pleqërisht... Gratë në pjesën më të madhe të vëndit kanë drejtuar ekonominë e shtepisë duke i kerkuar vazhdimisht burrit sigurimin e bazës së jetesës në ushqime, veshje etj. E Zoja e Shtëpisë ka zotruar të drejtën e drejtimit të organizimit të jetës në rregullin e brëndshem familiar, ku burrat nuk kanë guxuar të ndërhyjnë...Gratë në çdo shtëpi kanë pasë dhomën e tyre të veçantë, ku janë mbledhur në raste të kurdohershme për të biseduar e ndenjur me njëra tjetrën...

Gra të veçanta kanë marrë pjesë edhe në kuvënde, edhe në lufte me arme në dorë... Kanë dhënë mëndime ku u është dëgjuar fjala dhe janë dalluar për vepra trimërie e heroizmi, vlersim të cilin e kanë njohur dhe ruajtur me rrespekt të veçantë, kreret e vëndit dhe gjithë populli Shqipëtare... Gruas i është besuar dhe lenë në dorë rritja, edukimi dhe mësimi i gjuhës amëtare tek fëmijët... E gjithë ajo, ka qënë nderim, rrespekt, vlerësim dhe besim për gratë Shqipëtare. Kufizimet qe i janë bërë, kanë pasë vetëm qellimin e ruajtjes së nderit të femrës dhe të ardhmërisë së Kombit. Unë do të u drejtohesha sot kritikëve të Kanunit dhe do ti pyesnja se çfarë të drejtash kanë gratë sot në Shqiperi dhe kush i mbron ato?? Këtu veçoj gratë politikane dhe të pasura, gratë e atyre që ruhën me bodigardë e polic. 

Ato nuk është, se kanë të drejta, por janë nën hijen e rrethit të pushtetarve, nen hijen e atyre qe janë të gatshem të ushtrojnë dhunë policore për ti mbrojtur... E megjithatë, edhe ato nuk mund të levizin lirshëm nëpër Shqipëri, pa disa njerëz të armatosur me vehte... Në kohët e Kanunit gruaja ka ecur vetëm me qindra kilometra ose grup grash nëpër male e fusha dhe askush nuk ka guxuar ti prekë, as në rrugë e as në pazarë... Sot grabitet gruaja apo vajza në shtëpi të vet, prej mafjozve, kriminelve... 

Për shkeljen e të drejtave të grave sot në Shqipëri, 
vallë a mos është fajtor Kanuni?

Gartë dhe vajzat nëpër fshatrat e Shqipërisë nuk ngopën me buk, ato dalin të lypin një sahan miell për të përballuar urinë e familjes, nuk kanë kushtet minimale për jetesë, për ti shërbyer higjenës vetijake. 

Nëpër qytete gjëndën të pa puna dhe pa përkrahje, shpesh në mëshirë të çastit dhe të të papriturave... Në vëndet e Europës, që nga Greqia e deri në Suedi, apo Angli dergjën në duar të mafjes prostitucionaliste mbi 100 mije gra e vajza Shqipëtare... Si janë grabitur ato në Shqipëri? Kush i ka mashtruar, gjoja në emër të martesave moderne me njerëz të pasur, apo të një pseudo-pune? Ata mafjoz e mashtrues, deri në të cilin rang në Shqipëri kanë hypur? Sikur të respektohej Kanuni, a do të guxonin ata kriminelë të grabitnin apo të mashtronin femra Shqipëtare e ti shisnin nëpër botë për seks? Ata nuk do të guxonin kurrë që të kryenin vepra të tilla krimiminale sikur Kanuni të rrespektohej apo të zbatohej pikë për pikë. 

Ata do të kishin gjaqe pa fund për të larë, për atë dhunim të moralit e të nderit të familjes Shqipëtare... Mirpo për fat të zi, të atyre kriminelve-mafjozë, populli Shqipëtarë ka dekada që beson tek qeveritë e vëndit dhe Kanunin e ruan si një rrelike në shpirt, por edhe në gadishmeri per ta zbatuar atëherë kur pushtuesit e huaj të sulmojne vendin, apo atëherë kur qeveritë nuk funksionojnë më, ashtu siç ka ndodhur dekadën e fundit... Në kohën e sotme shkeljet mbi nderin e shpirtin e Shqipëtarve në Shqipëri janë bërë gati të perditshme dhe të pa zgjidhshme... Ashtu që vetgjygjësia e disa njerëzve po tregon qartë se qeveritë nuk po funksionojne në shërbim të jetes e të stabilitetit të qytetarve, sidomos pas vitit 1997 e në vazhdim... 

A ekziston ndonjë fije burrëri sot, si në kohet e burrërisë Shqiptare
kur çdo marveshje përmbydhej me fjalen e vetme Besa-Besë! ?
Dhe pse çdo gjë e keqe që ndodh i veshet Kanunit?

Mos qoftë e thënë që Kanuni të vihet në zbatim dhe të përdoret sot nga masa e popullit, me atë disiplinë e rrespekt që është zbatuar para viteve 1944. Po të ndodhë ajo, do të vriteshin miera kriminele, mafjozë, që kanë grabitur vajza, vrarë pa shkak, e të pa fajshëm. Kriminelve që mbrohen nga zinxhiri mafjoz deri lart, do të u kërkohej gjaku. Së pari urdhërdhënsve pushtetarë që kanë vrarë njerzit e thjeshte që në 1945 e deri me sot... Njëkohësisht do të përjashtoheshin të gjithë hajdutët, kriminelët, mashtruesit, llafazanat (puntorët e kqinjë), siç shkruhet në Kanun, do të largoheshin nga politika Shqipëtare dhe do të nxirreshin më një anë si njerzit më të pa denjë të shoqërisë Shqipëtare. 

Do të largoheshin prej kryepleqësisë burrërore shqipëtare, gjithnjë sikur të zbatohej Kanuni dhe të ekzistonin sot ato kryepleqësi me atë burrëri e vlera që kanë patur burrat Shqipëtarë të atyre kohrave... Burrëri që sot mjerisht nuk ekziston, pasi pushtimet e huaja gjatë shekujve, si dhe diktatura barbare e transformoj atë burrëri me dhunë, në nje shtresë të varfërish, deri për një pale rroba... Por populli është i durueshëm tej mase, dhe shpesh herë beson verbërisht mashtrimeve të të korruptuarve mafjozë e pranon qeverisjen prej tyre... Faje qe i kushtojnë shtrenjtë, por korigjohen pas një psimi të madh... Kanuni jo vetëm që nuk zbatohet në asnjë pikë, as nen të tijë, por, po sulmohet në mënyrë të qellimshme nga të dy krahët, si nga kriminelët e keqbërsit, ashtu edhe nga pushtetarët. Pala e inkriminuar thotë se po zbaton Kanunin kur vret, vjell, perdhunon nderin e familjën e tjetrit, ndërsa qeveritarët për vrasjet mafjoze e politike dhe të çdo rangu i cilsojnë si vrasje kanunore... 

Palët kriminale që kanë gjetur hapsirë për të vepruar në Shqipëri si rezultat i korruptimit të politikanve me krimin, e përdorin emrin e Kanunit si mbulesë për të justifikuar krimet që bëjnë dhe për të krijuar një kaos në masën e popullit, duke i bërë grindjet e krimet masive deri tek njerzit e thjeshtë... Dëgjohen raste se u vra (x) person nga (y)-ni, sepse ai e shau... Dhe direkt atë mbrëmje Televizori Shqipëtare jep lajmin se u krye një vrasje Kanunore... 

Natyrisht që punonjësit e informacionit dhe drejtuesit e TVSH nuk kanë njohuritë e nevojshme historike, as mbi traditat as kulturën e hershme Shqipëtare, e aq më pak të njohin Kanunin në përmbajtjen e tijë... Por ashtu, siç u vjen urdhri, që ta japin atë lajm, dhe të ja veshin Kanunit vrasjen, për të ja larguar qeverisë, si shkaktarë i parë, ashtu e transmetojnë ata gazetarë... Them shkaktarë i parë është qeveria: Sepse, krizat ekonomike, mjerimi, vuajtaja, mafja, krimi i hajdutëve, veprimtaria e pa përgjegjëshme e pushtetarve i bën, deri edhe njerzit e thjeshtë, të vriten me njëri tjetrin, për fjalë goje, pa përfillur asnjë shënjë burrërie e njerëzie, apo zakoni Shqipëtare. Njerëzit e thjeshtë po psojnë kriza psiqike kur dikush u rremben fëmijën dhe ata reagojnë në menyra agresive duke vrarë edhe vehtën, shpesh, nga pamundësia për të gjetë dorasin, apo shkakun... Kthehemi tek vrasja për një të shame, apo për një fjalë gojet... Po në cilen pike të Kanunit shkruhet, që pse të shan tjetri duhet ti marrësh jetën? Në asnjë fjalë, as rrjesht, nuk ekziston... 

Kanuni i Lekë Dukagjinit ka pushuar së funksionuari që në ditët kur Shqipëria ka filluar të qeveriset nga Shqipëtarët. Perpjekjet për ta përdorur atë Kanun, për të justifikuar apo gjykuar vepra të shtrëmbra apo të drejta ka qënë dhe janë spontane. Vetëm në rastet kur nuk ka funksionuar shteti apo pushteti. Kanuni bashkë me vlerat e veta historike e kombëtare e ka vëndin vetëm në histori, si një rrelike e kombit dhe aspak për tu vënë në zbatim apo veprim sot. Ai e ka pase vlerën e vet atëherë kur nuk ka qënë Shqipëria e qeverisur nga Shqipëtaret, kur vëndi ka qënë nën sundime të një pas njëshme, atëherë kur pushtetet pushtuese përpiqeshin të zhduknin kulturën, zakonet, traditat, gjuhën, pra të na çfarosnin si komb. Kanuni e ka kryer misionin e vet historik për gati 5 shekuj, më së miri. 


Formimi i shteteve juridike, dalja e ligjeve, kane bërë që kanunet, apo zakonet e vjetra të çdo populli e kombi, të mbesin si rrelike muzeale, në historit e atyre vendeve e kombeve që i kanë patur.

Që prej kohës kur Shqipëria është shpallur shtet i pamvarur dhe qeveritë e një pas njëshme Shqipëtare, kanë krijuar ligje themelore, ku janë njohur doket, zakonet, gjuha, kultura Shqipëtare, ligje të cilat tashmë janë në përsosje çdo ditë, Kanuni është dashur dhe duhet që të vëndoset si një Visar i çmuar i Kombit në histori dhe të sherbeje si një ndër bazat e drejtësise ligjore Shqipëtare. Ti jepet një vlersim, të pakten aq sa ja kanë dhënë e po ja japin studiuesit e huaj dhe figurat e mëdha të politikës botrore... Në vitet e diktaturës ka pasë mangësi të qëllimshme për të denigruar traditën, zakonet, veshjet etj, në masën e gjërë të popullit Shqipëtarë, mirpo sot ato mangësi nuk ekzistojnë më... 

Ekziston rreziku i dëmtimit të historisë dhe traditës zakonore Shqipëtare në qoftë se njerëzit, kur vrasin në momentin e çmendurisë së tyre, të krizave psiqike, justifikohen tek Kanuni, edhe pse ata nuk e kanë lexuar as një rrjesht dhe nuk e kuptojnë asnjë fjalë të Kanunit... Ashtu si politikanet në momentet kur nuk janë në gjëndje të qeverisin, apo nuk e zbatojnë dot ligjin, pse kriminelët janë miqt, shokët, korrupsionistët që kanë lillje me ta, justifikojnë të çmëndurit, mafjozët, kriminelët, përdhunuesit për veprat e tyre kriminale. Duke ia ngjeshur Kanunit, pra sikur ata vritkan e villkan e grabitkan gra se e thoka Kanuni, (sipas tyre)... Marrëzi dhe hipokrizi politikanësh për të justifikuar vehtën e tyre në perzierje me kriminelë ordinierë që i bëjnë ato masakra ndaj njerëzve, moralit e kulturës Shqipëtare, vetëm për të grumbulluar para... 

Mjerisht që prej vitit 1997, me këto 7-8 qeveri të hypura e të zbrituara, jane vrare qindra policë, dhe disa njerëz të politikës Shqipëtare, gjë që tregon se një dorë e zezë mafjoze vepron kundër ligjit por edhe kunder kulturës njerëzore e tradites Shqipëtare, e aq më fort kundër Kanunit. Them më fort kundër Kanunit, sepse sipas Kanunit, pa i pas borxh, nuk të vret askush e aq më pak tinzisht, e duke u fshehur... Ka pasë shumë raste kur vetë policët e shtetit kanë vrarë me dhunë duke i rrahur njerëzit, deri edhe intelektual. Rrahje e dhune pa asnjë shkak apo arsye, në kundërshtim me çdo ligj njerëzor e aq më fort me Kanunin, në të cilin thuhet se burri nuk rrahet, as nuk dhunohet fizikisht... 

Të rrahësh burrin apo çdo njeri është poshtrimi më çnjerzorë që mund ti bëhet tjetrit e aq më tepër Shqipëtarit. Çnjerzime të tilla kanë bërë barbaritë sllavo-greke, kundër Shqipëtarve, dhe diktatura komuniste... Mjerisht bëjnë edhe policët e shefat e ushqyer me brumin diktatorial komunist nëper Shqipëri, ata që i sherbejnë qeverisë pro komuniste dhe jo rendit, sigurisë e qetësisë së popullit Shqipëtare. Sikur të respektohej Kanuni, ata, dhe askush nuk do të guxonin të perdornin dhunën fizike ndaj njerëzve e të mbysin njerëz duke i rrahur. Ashtu siç nuk do të guxonin, sikur liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut të rrespektoheshin, ashtu siç janë të shkruara në ato ligje ndërkombëtare... 

Për të frenuar fenomenet e vrasjeve, të cilat nuk kanë asnjë lillje me Kanunin, duhet menjëherë të nderhyjë ligji i shtetit dhe të denojë vrasësit në maksimum, pa pranuar nderhyrje politikanësh, deputetësh, për të zbutur apo lakuar ligjin. Të ndëshkohën dhe të mos u jepet mundësia kriminelëve të lirohen nga burgjet pa kryer denimin... Atëhere do të ndalet fenomeni i vrasjeve në Shqipëri. Fenomen i cili është në të gjitha vëndët e botës por i kufizuar dhe nën ndëshkimin e ligjit. Vrasjet nuk motivohen as Kanunore e as zakonore në vendet perendimore, por kriminale dhe kriminelët e bashkpuntoret e tyre shkojnë në burg për gjithë jetën e tyre... Në Shqipëri duhej të kalonin plot 5 vjet që të dënoheshin me burg kriminelët që vranë politikanin më popullorë, demokratin Azem Hajdari, vrasje e cila u cilsua prej politikanve qeveritarë, si Kanunore, edhe pse kriminelët njiheshin hapur se kush ishin, dhe deri ku shtrihej rrjeta e tyre... 

Qeveritarët mendojnë se shfajsohen kur i cilsojnë vrasjet në Shqipëri sikur bëhën për gjakmarrje... Jo! Vrasjet në Shqipëri nuk janë për gjakmarrje, por vijnë si rezultat i qeverive të korruptuara që prej viteve 1997 e deri më tani. Vijnë si rezultat sepse në shumë raste qeveritarët i kane ndihmuar kriminelët të marrin pafajsi, apo kanë bashkpunuar me ta... Sot duhet që vetë masat e popullit të kerkojnë me kembngulje, që çdo njeri, që bën vrasje, të dënohet nga ligji dhe të mos lehet i lirë në asnjë çast. Në se vrasësi del i lirë, pse ka një mbeshtetje nga ndërhyrjet e politikanve, populli duhet të kerkoje llogari qeverise, deri me heqjën e votëbesimit për atë qeveri, gjithnjë me mjete demokratike... Ndersa vrasjet qe janë bërë dhe bëhen për gjaqe të vjetra, ato po i pajtojnë vetë nderhyrjet e burrave qe e njohin zakonin e Kanunin dhe po falën në masë të madhe...

Pra sot në kohët moderne në Shqiperi, Kanuni ështe dhe duhet ë jete, vetem një rrelike muzeale, për vetë faktin se: Ligjet për liritë e të drejtat e njeriut, që janë një fuqi botrore, që rrëzojne çdo Kanun apo normë të përdorur në mesjetë, nuk lënë hapsirë boshë ku mund të mungojë diçka për të drejtat e çdo qytetari kudo në botë... Shteti shqipëtar ka sot institucionet Kombëtare, Shtetrore me të gjitha ligjet dhe organet drejtuese, që janë për të organizuar jetën shoqërore, zhvillimin njerëzor në të gjitha fushat. Mirpo ndershmëria dhe përkushtimi, apo aftësia e nevojshme e atyre punonjësve që punojnë në ato organe qeverisëse, duhen kontrolluar me kujdes nëpërmjet votës se lirë, të njerëzve të lire, në zgjedhje të lira e demokratike... Sikur ato institucione, të funksiononin nën drejtimin e një qeverie demokratike të pa korruptuar dhe të pa përzierë me mafjen apo krimin, nuk do të kishte guxim asnjë njeri që të bënte vrasje, as për fjalë goje e as pse më shikove shtrembt, apo pse drejt... 

Mirpo fatkeqësisht në Shqipëri edhe pse ekzistojnë ligjet dhe të gjitha strukturat shtetrore për të zbatuar ligjin, nuk është përkushtimi i nevojshëm i njerëzve që janë vëndosur për ti shërbyer ligjit dhe qytetarve. Pra, për të bërë atë detyrë, per të cilën taksapaguesit Shqipëtarë u japin rrogat që nga presidenti e deri tek polici më i thjeshtë... Populli nuk duhet të vuajë zinë e krimit, vrasjen në njerzit e shtëpisë, grabitjën e femrave dhe shitjen për prostitucion nga kriminelët. Të mos heshtë e të u nënshtrohet atyre grupeve apo individve që e lajne me gjak në emër të Kanunit, në emër të asajë historie të lavdishme Shqipëtare të kohës së Gjergj Kastriotit të madh dhe Lekë Dukagjinit. Me ato përpjekje ata mafjozë, hajdutë, kriminelë përpiqen të shfajsohen, duke u fshehur dhe duke u mbrojtur njëkohësisht, pas Kanunit. Por Kanuni thotë: Hajdutët, kriminelët, dhunuesit, plackitësit te veçohen e të ndeshkohen rrebt... Ata nuk e kanë vëndin as në jetën e lirë të shoqërisë Shqipëtare e jo më nëpër hallkat e institucioneve të shtetit, si politikanë, shefa etj... 

Kanuni thot: Fëmijët nuk armatosën, të sëmurët psiqik jo e jo... Sot në Shqipëri janë armatosur edhe fëmijët... Gjithsesi le të shpresojmë se gjërat do të shkojnë në vëndin e vet... Kanuni me vlerat e tije historike e kombëtare të vendosët në muzeumet shqipëtare si një rrelikë e radhë e Kombit Shqipëtare, duke i nderuar në faqet e historisë ato vlera, e jo duke i injoruar. Kanuni duhet të jetë një mbështetje studimore për drejtësinë, por duhet kuptuar saktë dhe jo mbrapsht... Mafjozet e kriminelët bashkë me ata që i përkrahin, të denohen sa më parë nga drejtësia demokratike. Dhe populli të çlirohet për të marrë frymë lirisht në jeten normale pa krime, pa vuajtje dhe frigë, por me një qetësi e normalitet të zhvillojë jetën e lirë si gjithë popujt e vendevë të qytetruara... 

Le të besojmë dhe të shpresojmë se krerët e shtetit do ta kuptojnë se nuk është fajtor Kanuni për asnjë veprim kriminal e mafjoz që kryhet në Shqipëri, por fajtor janë të korruptuarit politikanë, të komprementuarit ligjëvënës e ligjëzbatues, miqësitë e dallaveret në të gjitha shkallët e pushtetit... Ashtu siç është fajtor në të njëjtën kohë, një dehje marramëndse, një trullosje prej një euforie të tepruar të masës së atyre njerzve që hiqen sikur e njohin dhe dijnë të rrespektojnë Kanunin apo zakonet e tjera Shqipëtare, ndërsa në anën tjetër perdorin emrin e Kanunit për të bërë krime, apo veprime të tjera çnjerzore ndaj shoqi-shoqit apo deri në fis e familje... Askush nuk ka të drejtë të bëjë vrasje, pse sipas tijë e thoka Kanuni! 

Në asnjë fjalë të Kanunit nuk është thënë kurrë që ti merret jeta njeriut për asnjë arsye! Në asnjë fjalë të Kanunit nuk është thënë kurrë që të izolohen gratë e fëmijët dhe të vriten apo të tentohet ndaj tyre për ti vrarë për gjak! Kanuni thekson qartë në kuptimin dhe zbërthimin e tijë se: Vrasja është rrezik, fatkeqsi, vrasësi bjen në gjak, por gjaku lahet me falje para njeriut, para Zotit e burrave të Dheut Shqipëtarë, e jo para mistrecave që nuk njohin faljen, si shprehja më e lartë e pendimit të fatkeqit që ngriti dorën në çastin e çmendurisë së tijë kur vrau njeriun... Gjithsesi theksoj se Kanuni nuk është e as nuk bëhet kurrë shkaku i grindjeve e vrasjeve në Shqipëri, por ka qenë gjithmonë dhe ashtu duhet të mbesë si simbol i besës, i burrërisë, i urtësisë, i rregullit të jetesës, i pajtimit dhe qetësimit të mosmarrveshjeve midis njerzve. 

Më peshë ka një fjalë e thjeshtë e një burri të vjetër në malet e Malësisë së Dukagjinit, Vermoshit, Skraparit, Kurvëleshit apo Korabit, se sa dhjetra fjalime të pseudo politikanve që shahen me njëri tjetrin si fëmijët e rrugve... Le të shpresojmë se vetë qytetarët do të kuptojnë më mire, se kush është shkaku i krimeve të fshehta, i grabitjes së fëmijëve, fëmrave, i varfërise, i vjelljeve, i pa sigurisë... Pra do ta kuptojnë njerëzit se kush është shkaku i largimit gjithnjë e më shumë nga Shqipëria i njerëzve të thjeshte por edhe intelektualve... 

Ndoshta kur të gjitha të kuptohen qartë nga të gjithë, atëherë nuk do të ja falin më besimin e votës as të korruptuarit, as ish diktatorve, as kriminelve... Por do të dijne të zgjedhin ata që drejtojnë popullin e shtetin drejt sigurisë, qetësisë, zhvillimit, drejt një jete normale pa vrasje, pa tmerre rrembimesh e dhunimesh, apo tregti femrash per prostitucion... 

Vetem atëherë nuk do të hidhet baltë mbi Kanunin ashtu siç hidhte perandoria osmane për 500 vjet me radhë, apo shovinizmi sllav dhe diktatura komuniste... Nuk duhet të mbretërojë çmenduria e çastit që vret në emër të Kanunit, vjell e bën aq vepra të liga dhe tenton të fshihet pas atijë Gjeniu të historisë dhe Kulturës tonë Shqipëtare. Kam bindjen se edhe kjo përpjekje e fundit e sllavo-komunistve të deshtuar, për të hedhur baltë mbi zakonet e kulturën tonë të lashtë, do të dështojnë. Pasi populli, pjesa më e madhe që i nderon realisht vlerat tona Kombëtare, një ndër të cilat është dhe Kanuni, do të dijë të dalë edhe prej kësajë situatë ngatrresqare që e krijuan qeveritë e pa përgjegjshme... 

Asnjë arsye nuk ekziston mbi Dhe, që të u krijohet vuajtje, apo tu shkaktohet vdekja fëmijëve të mitur, si dhe të u nxihet jeta, duke i ndarë nga prindërit për shkaqe vrasje, dhunimi, lufte, etj... 
Vetëm barbarët që nuk kanë ndjenja njerzore i lënë fëmijë jetimë, pa prindër, duke ua vrarë babanë, apo duke u rrëmbyer nënën! 
Vetëm politikanët hajdut që jetojnë duke u ushqyer me gjakun e djersën e të tjerve, i lënë fëmijët e mitur të vdesin urie, të ftohti, apo prej sëmundjeve! Kujtojmë këtu miera fëmijë të izoluar për shkaqe vrasjesh, prej njerzve psiqikisht të smurë, që nuk njohin as vlera kombëtare, as njerzore e as familiare, e Kanunore aq më pak... Kujtojmë miera fëmijë të cilët bredhin rrugve të Shqipërisë duke bërë punë të zeza për të mbajtur familjet, si dhe rrugve të botës për të lypur punë apo të mashtruar e të shitur nga mafja shtetrore, për prostitucion, apo për tu vjedhë organet e trupave të tyre të njomë, për të ua transplantuar fëmijëve të milionerve, të mafjozve nëpër botë...

Kujtojme shumë të tjerë që vdesin cdo stinë e muaj, urie e të ftohti nëpër fshatrat e Shqipërisë... Po vdesin për një operacion të thjeshtë apendisiti pa pasur aspak kujdesin as ndihmën e qeverisë, e cila e ka për detyrë që shtetasve të vet tu sigurojë jetën dhe mjekimin e nevojshëm, ushqimin dhe çdo gjë tjetër jetike. 

Pra asnjë prej atyre fatkeqësive që po vuan populli shqiptar sot nuk i vjen prej Kanunit, e aq më pak fëmijëve. Por ato vijnë si shkak i mungesës së kujdesit të qeverisë për të gjithë qytetarët e aq më pak për fëmijët e pafajshëm... 

Shkruar nga LLemadeo, botuar ne Revisten "Zeri i Larget" Nr.8. Nentor 2003.

----------


## Taulant-Dardani

Kanuni eshte krijuar si rezultat i veshitiresive dhe si rezultat i kultures se asaj kohe.  Sic thote Thomas Hobbess, neve na duhen ligjet qe te udheheqim njeri-tjetrin.  Ai permend shume ligje natyrroe qe per shkaqe se jasht-temore nuk do ti permend.
Ato ligje ne Kanun jane krijuar per te mbrojtur shoqerine.  Nuk ka patur Qeveri me ministrite e saja.  Nuk pa pasur polici qe te policon shoqerine.  E vetmja menyre per te udhehequr shoqerine ka qene ligji i dugagjinit.  Dhe, edhe pse shumica SOt kane nje ndjenja negative per Kanunin, mesndoj se nje numer i tyre pajtohen me faktin se Kanuni ka mbrojtur kulturen Shqiptare.

Per fat te keq njerezit ende jetojne sipas vlerave dhe traditave te mesjetes.

----------


## Seminarist

> E sa per virtytet Shqipetare i them komentuesit me emrin "Seminaristi", se sic i kemi ne Shqipetaret nuk i ka asnje popull tjeter i ballkanit.
> 
> Besa e shqiptarit eshte virtyti me i vecante ne bote, qe nuk e ka asnje popull tjeter asgjekundi, pra ne plotkuptimin e fjales "Besa-Bese". Nuk e dij se nga je dhe sa ja njeh vleren atij nocioni, por ka nje thellesi dhe filozofi te vecante ajo fjale!
> Ashtu sic eshte virtyti tjeter shqipetar, Nderi! Qe dhe ate virtyt nuk e shohin popujt e tjere kurre si shqipetaret, ashtu sic nuk shohin si virtyt, as bujarine, as trimerin, as rrespektin kur vdes njeriu etj...
> Gjera te shenjta per Shqipetaret qe nuk jane aq te rrespektuara apo te njohura ne vendet tjera ne Ballkan... 
> Nuk thuhet as ne Kanun dhe askush nuk e thote se ato virtyte i shpiku Kanuni, jo, ato jane virtyte qe kane lindur nje heresh me popullin dhe kombin shqipetar dhe jane marre nen nje mbrojtje te vecante me vendosjen e normave Kanunore, ne kohen kur pushtimi Osman po tentonte ta asimilonte kombin duke i fshire gjuhen, duke i fshire cdo vlere e virtyt te vetin...
> Ne ate moment Kanuni ju be arme e fuqishme shpirtrore Shqipetarve per te mbijetuar!
> Ju thoni me aq sa dini se sikur Kanuni nuk ka asnje vlere gjuhsore, por mire qe pranoni se e ka mbledhur dhe Shkruar, studiuesi, letrari, arkeologu i madh
> at. Shtjefen Gjecovi, prap mire qe pranoni ate, por ai e ka ber ne vitet e para te shekullit te 20-te kur Shqiperia sapo kishte filluar te shkruante gjuhen e vet neper letra, e ashtu qe ay Kanun ka vlera te pa llogaritshme edhe letrare e gjuhesore, pervec vlerave te veta Historike e kulturore etj!
> ...




Degjo, 

me duket se je tangjent e i palogjikte. Fjalet qe ua drejton te tjereve, me mire thuja vetes.


Por duhet te kuptosh, se sot me parrulla "jemi me te miret e me te beses" flasin ose me injorantet, ose viktima diktaturash e izolacionesh, edhe jane pikerisht keta qe flasin po ashtu ne ajer, me pergjithesime e pa asnje referim konkret.


Besa, Burrnia e Bujaria - nuk ka diskutim qe jane virtute qe jo vetem mesdhetaret, nuk diskutohet ballkanasit, por nuk ma ha mendja vend ne bote qe te mos i kete., vetem ne mos dash ti shikosh tek te tjeret.


Madje, anglezt, bredhacaket-kolonizatore me te medhenj, kur duan ti bejne qejfin ndonje fisi te izoluar e paedukuar, qe i ka pas lidhur puna, si Beduinet psh, theksojne se si kur shkohet ne tendat e tyre, ata u thone se shtepia e tyre eshte edhe e mikut; apo se shpata ime, shpata e mikut.


Gjasat na tregojne se me teper Kanuni ka qene nje imitim ne Kanune te tjera me te perparuara i domosdoshem jetik per te normalizuar jeten e nje krahine tejet te izoluar ne kulture, edukate e virtut, ku kaosi mbreteronte, sa nga mungesa e pushtetit central e sa nga cilesi te tjera qe rrjedhin nga izolimi.

----------

